# Do you know your Kenpo lineage?



## Ceicei

I am curious about how many of you pay attention to your Kenpo lineage and whether that knowledge is important to you.

- Ceicei


----------



## Touch Of Death

Ceicei said:
			
		

> I am curious about how many of you pay attention to your Kenpo lineage and whether that knowledge is important to you.
> 
> - Ceicei


I can trace my lineage being a second generation BB just fine. However, I more concur with the idea that it is not that important to me. My vision of the art is very much that given to me by my instructor. I got to meet Mr. Parker, attend a few seminars, and even hang out with him and a few others in his living room. It was great meeting the person my instructor talked about non stop, but I was really in no position to be influanced by Mr. Parker one way or the other. Mr. Parker was important to me because he was important to my instructor, and I hope to someday fully appreciate my proximity to Mr. Parker. I do appreciate it more and more as time goes by. In the back of my mind though, I really owe my love of the art to the example set by my instructor, hands down. I hope this post didn't seem in anyway disrespectfull; I was just trying to be realistic. :asian: 
Sean


----------



## Gary Crawford

My instructors were Joe and Jess Mora,who were taught by Al Tracy,who was taught by Mr.Parker


----------



## RCastillo

All the people that have helped me have been taught by Master Al, and he has taught me, and tested me all the way.

David Williams
John Fite
Dave Hopper
plus a few others that have slipped my memory

However, I own Texas now, and sit nicely on my throne as I survey my Kingdom. :supcool:


----------



## Goldendragon7

RCastillo said:
			
		

> plus a few others that have slipped my memory



Humph :jedi1:


----------



## Rick Wade

Currently I  am under Mr. Jeff Lujan of the Universal Kenpo Federation headed by Mr. Pick who as many of you know was with Mr. Parker's since the 50s and never left Mr. Parker except to join the Marine Corps for Vietnam and then returned.  (wow what a runnon sentence).


----------



## RCastillo

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Humph :jedi1  :




Uh, no, I did not forget the Goldendragon! Though he has somewhat of a Tracy past of sorts,(skeltons in the closet) I didn't want to list him cause then he's gonna yell at me.

He's in a special catgotry: The Ed Parker American Kenpo liason. Kinda like a diplomat with powers of immunity. :uhyeah:


----------



## c2kenpo

I can trace my lineage From 
Mr. Dennis Lawson ~ Mr. R.S. Mitchell ~ Mrs. Melody Mitchell
Mr. Brian Heinz - Mr. Skip Hancock
Mr. Ed Parker Sr. 

Although I don't belive that the linage has as much to do with the overall knowledge base because you do learn to make the lessons of Kenpo your own, it is fun to see where you come from at times. Just like your own personal family tree. 
With the opportunites I have had to train with many Kenpoists from all over, I can firmly say that I would add each and every one of them into my own personal lineage as they have all had a profound affect on me, and even tho I never personally was able to train with Mr. Parker Sr. his teachings are still today simply a joy to study.
In no paticular order.

Mr. Jeff Speakman
Mr. Ed Parker Jr.
Mr. John Sepulveda
Mr. Dennis Conatser
Mr. Zach Whitson
Mr. Gill Hibben
Mr. Richard "Huk" Planas
Mr. Sean Kelly
Ms. Jacki McVicar
Ms. Doreen Cogliandro
Mr. Benny "The Jet " Urquidez
Mr. Bob White
Mr. Steve LaBounty
Mr. Paul Dye

To those on this list and those that have yet to become a part of my Kenpo Journey, my deepest thanks and best wishes.

David Gunzburg


----------



## sumdumguy

Yeah, real easy. 
A.C. Rainey
David Hebler
S.G.M. Parker

That's the tree version of it. I have also spent a little time with Mr. Hebler as my "helper" in a Seminar I was teaching. Really cool and kinda threw me when he asked, but he wanted to be my assistant for the class... I never really trained with him, don't mis-understand. Just some good conversation.
 :asian:


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka

I know my lineage now.  There were some unclear links until MartialTalk and the KenpoNet helped me to find the people who could fill in the blanks.


----------



## Touch Of Death

I'll give credit where it is due. My first instructor was Matt David of unknown lineage, Mr Bleeker claimed him at one point in a conversation I was having. However, My "true" lineage is Skip Hancock and Mr. Parker.
Sean


----------



## Bill Lear

Here's a list of my instructors:

Larry Tatum (Current Instructor)
Clyde O'Briant (Current Instructor)
Bryan Hawkins
Wes Idol
Frank Trejo
Larry Kongaika

:asian:


----------



## parkerkarate

My instructor is Joe Palanzo who was taught by Mr. Ed Parker.


----------



## sierra don

My instructor is Mr. Howard Silva, who's instructor was Mr. Ed Parker.

Don


----------



## Doc

Ceicei said:
			
		

> I am curious about how many of you pay attention to your Kenpo lineage and whether that knowledge is important to you.
> 
> - Ceicei


My Kenpo Lineage began and ended with my Kenpo teacher. Anything beyond that doesn't matter.


----------



## satans.barber

Trained under Glen Coolican, who was under Phil Cawood, who was under Gary Ellis, who was under Bob Rose, who was under SGM Parker if I have it right.

Ian.


----------



## KenpoTess

EPAK Lineage
Professor Dennis Conatser 
Mr. Michael Seigel


----------



## Michael Billings

*Dual Lineage:*

 Ed Parker
 Tommy Burks
 Me 


*Tracy to American Kenpo*

 Mitose
 Chow
 Ed Parker
 Steven Labounty
 Gary Swan
 Brian Duffy
 Me

*1986-87 Split (after my Shodan from the NCKKA)*

 Brian Duffy left the Chinese Kenpo system and became one of Mr. Parker's students.  I tested for 2nd Black with Mr. Parker in 1989.  Was my lineage?

 Ed Parker
 Brian Duffy
 Me** 

 **(I have to note Howard Silva in here somewhere, as my Mentor or "Uncle" in the Art, while he taught advanced classes for a year at Mr. Duffy's, following our joining the IKKA, he helped enormously with my transition to American Kenpo and the watchmaker phase of my learning beginning.)

 I am sooooo confused.  All I know is I got a great foundation in the Iron Worker school vis a vis Sigung Labounty, Gary Swan, Brian Duffy ... then entered the Watchmaker phase.  But boy it took a long time for me to transition, and there is still something to be said for focusing on the Ironworker school of "punch their heart out", I just don't remember if applied to the opponent, or the number of reps we had to do.


----------



## Goldendragon7

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> I am sooooo confused.



Man, me too....... do you supply a road map?


 :uhyeah:


----------



## Michael Billings

Heck, I don't even have a map Brudda.  You figure in there as one of the "uncles" who showed us the Dark Side.  I saw how I wanted to move while you were travelling with "the man" and showing us the way!

 Kudos,
 -Michael


----------



## Touch Of Death

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> *Dual Line
> 
> I am sooooo confused.  All I know is I got a great foundation in the Iron Worker school vis a vis Sigung Labounty, Gary Swan, Brian Duffy ... then entered the Watchmaker phase.  But boy it took a long time for me to transition, and there is still something to be said for focusing on the Ironworker school of "punch their heart out", I just don't remember if applied to the opponent, or the number of reps we had to do.*


*Your right Iron working is awesome but the watch maker only extends the Only the minmum amount of energy required to subdue the opponent(and keeps on ticking),  and the phillosopher chooses his battles wisely. There is a lot to be said for the yin side of the art.
Sean (www.iemat.com)*


----------



## Bill Lear

Touch'O'Death said:
			
		

> Your right Iron working is awesome but the watch maker only extends the Only the minmum amount of energy required to subdue the opponent(and keeps on ticking),  and the phillosopher chooses his battles wisely. There is a lot to be said for the yin side of the art.
> Sean (www.iemat.com)



You can stick to making your watches, pounding on metal, and philosophical nuggets of joy... Sometimes you just gotta kick the YANG out of someone.


----------



## kenpo_cory

Yeah
Mr. Don Smith who trained originally with Jim Mitchell and Curt Cokely, then Mr. Smith trained with Mike Pick, and then went on to train with Mr. Parker.


----------



## kenpoangel

My first, the one, and my only,

Master Larry Tatum.

As they say in my favorite television show, "In the end...there can be only one" and I've found mine.

The best, 'hey what's this place' "mistake" I've ever made.  

Thank you for all you've brought to me and to my family, sir,

Angela
 :asian:


----------



## ikenpo

RCastillo said:
			
		

> plus a few others that have slipped my memory...
> 
> However, I own Texas now, and sit nicely on my throne as I survey my Kingdom. :supcool:



Looks to me like more than a few others have slipped your memory...lol.


----------



## Goldendragon7

jbkenpo said:
			
		

> Looks to me like more than a few others have slipped your memory...lol.



Awwwwww Jason... now you've done it!  You blew his *visions of grandeur*!  Now you've reminded him of his Texas competition!

 :uhyeah:


----------



## RCastillo

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Awwwwww Jason... now you've done it!  You blew his *visions of grandeur*!  Now you've reminded him of his Texas competition!
> 
> :uhyeah:



The Arizona Diamondback, and the Houstonian putting a squeeze play on me?


----------



## RCastillo

jbkenpo said:
			
		

> Looks to me like more than a few others have slipped your memory...lol.



Listen here now! 

I just got through watching George Foreman on "Beyond the Glory," and you picking on this old man.(me)

I am motivated! Don't make me come outta retirement, Bro! :boxing:


----------



## Bill Lear

RCastillo said:
			
		

> Listen here now!
> 
> I just got through watching George Foreman on "Beyond the Glory," and you picking on this old man.(me)
> 
> I am motivated! Don't make me come outta retirement, Bro! :boxing:



I guess Chapel isn't the only one in the home. You'd better watch out... I hear he's checkin' out your nurse. If I were you I'd brush up on my cane techniques and whip his butt... According to him the nurses there are awesome to behold! (Who said being old was a bad thing, eh?)


----------



## Goldendragon7

Bill Lear said:
			
		

> I guess Chapel isn't the only one in the home. You'd better watch out... I hear he's checkin' out your nurse.  According to him the nurses there are awesome to behold! (Who said being old was a bad thing, eh?)



I hope he is keeping a room close by open for me!

 :uhyeah:


----------



## Doc

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> I hope he is keeping a room close by open for me!
> 
> :uhyeah:


Hell no. There are only so many nurses to go around. (Especially the niiiiiice ones )


----------



## Bill Lear

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> I hope he is keeping a room close by open for me!
> 
> :uhyeah:



Dennis,

You've gotta stop walking around Doc's wing in that white dress... It's starting to confuse him!

:lol: 



			
				Doc said:
			
		

> Hell no. There are only so many nurses to go around. (Especially the niiiiiice ones  )



Pretty soon people are gunna start harrassing you about you definition of "niiiiiice". This is a *Kenpo* board, remember?

 :supcool:


----------



## Doc

Bill Lear said:
			
		

> Dennis,
> 
> You've gotta stop walking around Doc's wing in that white dress... It's starting to confuse him!


Now that's a mental image I didn't need.


----------



## Bill Lear

Doc said:
			
		

> Now that's a mental image I didn't need.



I know. I hope the damage isn't permanent.  :idunno:


----------



## Seig

Ok Guys,
Fun is fun and that was funny, but back on topic now.....
:wink:


----------



## Bill Lear

Damn! The security guard found us playing when he wasn't lookin'. Let's break outta here boys! Who's with me?

 %-}


----------



## Kenpo_Chick

I"m not too sure on all the way back but I do know that our style orignated from Ed Parker. HOwever the man who teaches teh modernised form of Kenpo is called Larry Tatum who is alive and in America SOMEWHERE!!! (I believe Pasadona???) We're trying to get Larry over to NZ but it costs big $$$. It would be interesting to see his mentality behind our Style and where it has come from to be what it is today.


----------



## sumdumguy

Kenpo_Chick said:
			
		

> I"m not too sure on all the way back but I do know that our style orignated from Ed Parker. HOwever the man who teaches teh modernised form of Kenpo is called Larry Tatum who is alive and in America SOMEWHERE!!! (I believe Pasadona???) We're trying to get Larry over to NZ but it costs big $$$. It would be interesting to see his mentality behind our Style and where it has come from to be what it is today.



     How funny! He is in Pasadena, correct. You will be interested to know that there are a few Tatum loyals on this site defending to the end (so to speak). Just look at some of the avatars... and bio's. I am not one, but there are many.
 :asian:


----------



## AvPKenpo

Hello gents, been a while.  Hopefully I will be able to post more frequently.  

As far as my lineage; when I started 8 years ago my first instructor was Mr. Jim Mitchell, I have had many of Mr. Mitchells BB's teach me from the same school I first started in, currently I am being taught by Mr. Sturgess.

Michael


----------



## Ronin Moose

My instructor is Bob Leonard, who is a 9th black under GM Al Tracy.  Bob started with the Tracys at their first school in Northern California in the 60's, went to Viet Nam as an Army Ranger, then came back to be one of their instructors.  He makes the journey worthwhile for many of us!


----------



## dubljay

Very shortly after starting Kenpo karate I began research into the origins and soon I started recognizing names my instructor had said he studied under; La Bounty and Huk most notably.


----------



## Mark Weiser

Okay let me see here hmmm

SGM Ed Parker----> James Ibaro -----> Me 

SGM Ed Parker---> Al Tracy -----> Kevin Lamkin ----> Me 

SGM Ed Parker ---> Larry Tatum ----> Trevor Haines -----> Me 

That should cover it lol. I am studying with all those Underlined currently.

Sincerely,
Mark E. Weiser


----------



## MisterMike

Ed Parker > Richard Planas/Lee Wedlake > Steve White > Len Brassard > lil' ol' me.


----------



## Brother John

SGM Ed Parker
GM Paul Mills
Mr. Roger Taylor // Sean Carey
Me

Your Brother
John


----------



## Ronin Moose

SGM Parker----->GM Al Tracy----->Bob Leonard----->Ronin Moose (me)

-Garry

OOPS, I already replied to this.  Senior moment, no doubt.  Sorry.........


----------



## Goldendragon7

Ceicei said:
			
		

> How many of you pay attention to your *Kenpo lineage* and whether that knowledge is important to you.
> - Ceicei


 I do/have.  

 Of course it's important.  

 Pedigree is always important to  knowledge gain.  In addition however, it is not only your direct lineage that is  important but also those that you choose to investigate or search out that have  much wisdom "outside" your specific lineage.  I always enjoy  probing/studying/picking their brain ... with any knowledgeable  Kenpoist.

 :asian:


----------



## Karazenpo

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> I do/have.
> 
> Of course it's important.
> 
> Pedigree is always important to  knowledge gain.  In addition however, it is not only your direct lineage that is  important but also those that you choose to investigate or search out that have  much wisdom "outside" your specific lineage.  I always enjoy  probing/studying/picking their brain ... with any knowledgeable  Kenpoist.
> 
> :asian:



I couldn't agree more. You've said it all.  "We have to know where we came from to know where we're going to."-Gm. S. George Pesare


----------



## kenpo3631

1986 - Ed Parker Sr./Doreen & Tony Cogliandro/Leo R. Lacerte***/Steve Arsenault*+*/Me

1986 to 1990 - Ed Parker Sr./Tony Cogliandro/Leo R. Lacerte/Me

1990 to 1994 - Huk Planas/Tony Cogliandro/Leo R. Lacerte/Me

1994 to Present - Ed Parker Sr/ Lee Wedlake Jr. *^*/Me

*_Lacerte was the first person in Southeastern Massachusetts to contact Ed Paker Sr. and inquire about bringing Kenpo to Southeasten New England. He was also the first to teach EPAK to Steve Arsenault (Current WKKA Vice President) and Joseph P. Rebelo II (Kenpo Joe)_

+ _Arsenault at the time was a 2nd Degree Brown Belt_

^ _Wedlake also trained with Huk Planas and Frank Trejo_


----------



## KempoJoe

Fortunately yes:MY instructor:
Sensei Normand carrier

Shihan Brent J. Crisci

Hanchi Bruce Juchni

James M. Mitose

Thank you, 
Joe


----------



## Doc

Yeah, that one is easy. Ed Parker.


----------



## Goldendragon7

Doc said:
			
		

> Yeah, that one is easy. Ed Parker.


 Hey......ME TOO!~


 Well, it is a good thing that you wrote it down for future reference..... at our age we could forget important things like this...... :boing2:

 :wavey:


----------



## Gin-Gin

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> *Dual Lineage:*
> I am sooooo confused. All I know is I got a great foundation in the Iron Worker school vis a vis Sigung Labounty, Gary Swan, Brian Duffy ... then entered the Watchmaker phase. But boy it took a long time for me to transition, and there is still something to be said for focusing on the Ironworker school of "punch their heart out", I just don't remember if applied to the opponent, or the number of reps we had to do...
> 
> _I don't know if I've entered the watchmaker phase yet, but I know how you feel, Sir._ :wink:


----------



## Michael Billings

On behalf of the MartialTalk Admin/Mod team ... *WELCOME*!  Glad you decided to join and look forward to your posts.

  -Michael


----------



## TChase

My teacher is Vinnny Anfuso, his teacher is Mr. Pick, and of course Mr. Picks teacher was Mr. Parker.


----------



## distalero

A long time ago, in a galaxy far away: Ed Parker, Steve Fox, me (with help from temple brothers, life's expriences, and a Shotokan group I snuck off to, to get the crap kicked out of me via sparring, sparring, sparring).


----------



## justme

I trained under Kevin Day and Steve Burnett.  Steve was one of Kevin's students but i have no idea who Kevins teacher was.


----------



## getgoin

Prof. Roger Callejo
GM. Thomas S.H. Young
GM James Mitose


----------



## still learning

Hello, Do you know your Kempo lineage? We are a fairly new system and there are documented history of our Professor and his schools and his history of his instrutors as well. Our Professor came from the kajukenpo system before leaving and starting his own, known today as Universal Kempo-Karate Schools Association. All the people testing for their Black belts has to do it in front of the Professor and his chief instrutors, pasting is an Honor. Our first black belt is call "Student black belt" than one year later or more,you can test for the First Degree black belt.


----------



## Journey

Yes,

Gerald Mitchell,
Jim Mitchell, 
Ed Parker,


----------



## Sigung LaBounty

Hello Mr. Lear. "Philosophical nuggets of Joy"??? What do think we do? run through the fields quoting some dead poet? Naw, we kick the YANG out of 'em too, that's what we do. If you can't put your fist through their tissue, be in theory, in reality, spiritually, if you haven't done that core work on yourself, if you haven't gone to force on force, if you haven't seen their eyes bug out from fear and pain...well you get the idea....not much else will work for you then.
I perceive you to be one of those 'Iron Worker' students given the men you've trained with, I'm right aren't I???
Here's hoping you and yours have a wonderful holiday season, and I truly mean that..
S. "I hate this media and Dennis Conatser for signing me up on it" LaBounty


----------



## Seig

Sigung LaBounty said:
			
		

> Hello Mr. Lear. "Philosophical nuggets of Joy"??? What do think we do? run through the fields quoting some dead poet? Naw, we kick the YANG out of 'em too, that's what we do. If you can't put your fist through their tissue, be in theory, in reality, spiritually, if you haven't done that core work on yourself, if you haven't gone to force on force, if you haven't seen their eyes bug out from fear and pain...well you get the idea....not much else will work for you then.
> I perceive you to be one of those 'Iron Worker' students given the men you've trained with, I'm right aren't I???
> Here's hoping you and yours have a wonderful holiday season, and I truly mean that..
> S. "I hate this media and Dennis Conatser for signing me up on it" LaBounty


Mr. LaBounty,
Welcome to Martial Talk and thank you for finally posting with us.
Mike Seigel


----------



## Blindside

I seem to have more names on my list than most, thats me, WAAAAY out on one of the long branches of the kenpo tree. 

Lineage:

Jim Dean
Willie Pineda
Chris Trujillo
Al Tracy
Ed Parker
William KS Chow

A salute to all of them,
Lamont


----------



## Thunderbolt

my kempo lineage can be traced to the founder. It's good to know where I come from.


----------



## The Kai

What was your lineage again??

Todd


----------



## Colin_Linz

Its pretty easy for me as there are no breakaway groups of Shorinji Kempo; the arts history is very straightforward.


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord

Colin_Linz said:
			
		

> Its pretty easy for me as there are no breakaway groups of Shorinji Kempo; the arts history is very straightforward.


Colin, and anyone else that's not, did you notice this was an Ed Parker American Kenpo specific forum?

DarK LorD


----------



## Colin_Linz

Dark Kenpo Lord said:
			
		

> Colin, and anyone else that's not, did you notice this was an Ed Parker American Kenpo specific forum?
> 
> DarK LorD


No, Sorry to intrude.


----------



## scfgabe

My instructor is Jim Clark, who trains under Paul Mills, who trained with S.G.M. Parker (and other 1st generation Black Belts).


----------



## Kenpobuff

Yes, I can trace it back to Mr. Parker.  But I'm not that far away being a 2nd generation myself.  I think the closer you are to the origin the less is lost in the translation from instructor to instructor.  Is it important?  I'm not so convinced that it is as important as many people claim it is.  American Kenpo was designed by GM Parker to be "tailored" to the individual and as that happens fewer and fewer students will move and react as the founder did, thus creating their own version of Kenpo.  As long as they can defend themselves in a given situation that's what counts in my opinion.


----------



## joshamy01

Mr. Parker -> Planas/Wedlake -> Steve White -> Len Brassard


----------



## Kenpoist

Touch o Death>Do you study with/under Skip Hancock. I met him during my previous trianing in Montana.


----------



## kenpoworks

Kenpobuff said:
			
		

> Yes, I can trace it back to Mr. Parker..... Is it important? I'm not so convinced that it is as important as many people claim it is. American Kenpo was designed by GM Parker to be "tailored" to the individual and as that happens fewer and fewer students will move and react as the founder did, thus creating their own version of Kenpo. As long as they can defend themselves in a given situation that's what counts in my opinion.


well put Kenpobuff.
Richy


----------



## donald

Si,

Mr.Joseph Doyle(I moved to Mr.Doyle's Studio when he opened)
Mr.Ed Parker Sr.
Mr.Bill DiCarlo (I began at Mr.DiCarlo's Tracy Studio) 
Mr.Mark Miller
Mr.Al Tracy

This is my kenpo lineage through Mr.Doyle. To clarify, it begins with Mr.Tracy, to Mr.Miller,to Mr.DiCarlo, to Mr.Parker, to Mr.Doyle. Now Mr.Doyle trains with Mr.Planas.  
 :asian: 
1stJohn 1:9


----------



## MisterMike

joshamy01 said:
			
		

> Mr. Parker -> Planas/Wedlake -> Steve White -> Len Brassard



If I am not mistaken, Len Brassard removed Planas from his lineage page.

Without Planas:
http://www.familymartialartscenter.com/lineage/Lineage.htm

Without Wedlake:
http://members.aol.com/DrLenKenpo/Lineage.htm

Welcome to MartialTalk though 

~The evil MisterMike


----------



## kenpo3631

1986 - Ed Parker Sr./Doreen & Tony Cogliandro/Leo R. Lacerte*/Steve Arsenault+/Me

1986 to 1990 - Ed Parker Sr./Tony Cogliandro/Leo R. Lacerte/Me

1990 to 1994 - Huk Planas/Tony Cogliandro/Leo R. Lacerte/Me

1994 to Present - Ed Parker Sr/ Lee Wedlake Jr. ^/Me

*Lacerte was the first person in Southeastern Massachusetts to contact Ed Paker Sr. and inquire about bringing Kenpo to Southeasten New England. He was also the first to teach EPAK to Steve Arsenault (Current WKKA Vice President) and Joseph P. Rebelo II (Kenpo Joe)

+ Arsenault at the time was a 2nd Degree Brown Belt

^ Wedlake also trained with Huk Planas and Frank Trejo


----------



## joshamy01

MisterMike said:
			
		

> If I am not mistaken, Len Brassard removed Planas from his lineage page.
> 
> Without Planas:
> http://www.familymartialartscenter.com/lineage/Lineage.htm
> 
> Without Wedlake:
> http://members.aol.com/DrLenKenpo/Lineage.htm
> 
> Welcome to MartialTalk though
> 
> ~The evil MisterMike


  I stand corrected...thanks! 

 Mr. White's lineage page has a footnote; "Upon Mr. Wedlake's advice, Mr. White also trained with Mr. Richard 'Huk' Planas for 15 years", but he's not included in the lineage.

http://www.neckf.com/lineage/

   -Josh


----------



## MisterMike

joshamy01 said:
			
		

> I stand corrected...thanks!
> 
> Mr. White's lineage page has a footnote; "Upon Mr. Wedlake's advice, Mr. White also trained with Mr. Richard 'Huk' Planas for 15 years", but he's not included in the lineage.
> 
> http://www.neckf.com/lineage/
> 
> -Josh




That's OK.  I wrote it the same way in this thread about a year ago (Planas/Wedlake) because I knew there was influence from both teachers. 

Lineage is a sensitive thing. I guess I can't say how it should be listed since neither were my direct teacher. I just thought the 2 versions were a bit contradictory. Perhaps one website is no longer maintained, since I noticed my pictures on one of them were not retouched  The longer you stay with a teacher, the more you learn though...


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3

I am aware of my lineage, I have had the good fortune of being trained by 3 2nd Gen BB from three different "lines".  But on the grand scheme of things the lineage issue is just a conversation piece to me.  My "lines" don't mean as much to me as whether or not I value the training I have received.  Perhaps this comes from studying so many systems but that's another topic all together....


----------



## kenpochad

Ed Parker>Tom Connor>Bill Packer>Chris Dixon

Ed Parker>Tom Connor>Peter Hill>Aaron Morris 
I train under Mr.Morris and Mr.Dixon


----------



## nlkenpo

I know it, I'm happy to know it, but it's not very important to me.

 My instructor is Mr. Hans Hesselmann. He was taught the system by Mr. Rainer Schulte and Mr. Parker Sr, who promoted Mr. Hesselmann to 1st black in 1982.

 Marcel


----------



## kenpostart

Hi there,

my lineage is:

Mr. Ed Parker Sr. -> Mr. Rainer Schulte (see "The Journey") -> Mr. Christian Springer (promoted from 1st up to 4th Degree by Mr. Ed Parker Sr.)

-> Mr. Thomas Kozitzky (tested and promoted for his 1st Degree by Mr. Ed Parker Sr.)
-> Mr. Sascha Berning and Mr. Peter Gorski (tested and promoted to brown by Mr. Ed Parker Sr.)

Okay, I see, my trainer are 4th Generation Black Belts.


----------



## jdinca

Ed Parker > Al Tracy > Richard Lee > John Buckley > Morgan Newman > Morgan Malone > Me. The three below Richard Lee are a Master and 3rd, 1st degree BBs, respectively in our system.


----------



## hemi

*James M. Mitose
Koga Ha Kosho Shorei-Ryu Kempo Jujitsu*​​William K.S. Chow​Thomas S.H. Young​Paul Yamaguchi​Edward Lowe​Arthur Keawe​Woodrow McCandles​Giro Nakamura​Eugene Sedeño​John Chow-Hoon​Ray Arquilla​Bruce Juchnik​Thomas B. Mitose​Arnold M. Golub​​​​
​​​*William K.S. Chow
Chinese Kara-Ho Kempo*​Adriano Emperado​Joe Emperado​Edmund K. Parker, Sr.​Masaichi Oshiro​William Q.C. Chun​Abe Kamahoahoa​John Chun​Ralph Castro​Paul Pung​Bobby Lowe​John Chow-Hoon​Nick Cerio​Sam Kuoha​​​ 

​​​*Edmund K. Parker, Sr.
Ame*​Steve Aaron​Brian Adams​Mike Allen​Terry Arnell​Jack Autry​Richard Beckinger​Charles Beeder, Sr.​Tom Bleecker​Ed Booze​Fred Brewster​Tommy Burks​Dave Cardinas​Richard Carthew​Rudy Castenada​Ralph Castellanos​Ralph Castro​Ron Chapél​Stan Cholewinski​David Cineceros​Judy Clapp​Jim Clapp​Harvey Clary​Tony Cogliandro​Wayne Collier​Dennis Conatser​Tom Connor​Lincoln Conti​Phil Conti​John Conway, Sr.​John Conway, Jr.​Robert Cook​Lonny Coots​Albert Cornejo​Mills Crenshaw​Paul Dalton​Jim Demeke​Joe Dimmick​George Downs​Brian Duffy​Tom Dunne​Bob Eisele​Larry Elkins​Gary Ellis​Jeff English​Sam Estrada​Jack Farr​Russ Feinman​Refugio Flores​Jesus Flores​Rick Flores​Steve Fox​Jim Furuya​Tom Garriga​Robert Gemmell​David German​Robert Gioia​Steve Golden​Dave Gonzales​Keith Gorham​Tom Gow​Jim Grunwald​Skip Hancock​Melvin Harris​Larry Hartsell​Bryan Hawkins​Steve Hearring​David Hebler​Hans Hesselmann​Gil Hibben​Vern Holleman​Tom Howard​Rick Hughes​Harry Hutchings​James Ibrao​Dan Inosanto​Arnie Inouye​Thomas Kelly​Chris Krivonak​John LaTourette​Stephen LaBounty​Dan Laxson​Jerry Leichtman​Graham Lelliott​Vic LeRoux​Robert Liles​Scott Loring​Roy MacDonald​Randy Margeson​Leonard Mau​Craig W. McCoy​Douglas McLeod​John McSweeney​Roger Meadows​Jerry Meyers​Paul Mills​Jim Mitchell​Robert Mitchell​Jorge Montanez​Rich Montgomery​Frank Mulrine​Calvin Nall​Ray Nehder​Roy Nishita​Jack Oyler​Joe Palanzo​Norm Pattiz​Sterling Peacock​George Pegelow​Robert Perry​Arturo Petit​Michael Pick​Richard "Huk" Planas​Dave Powell​Elvis Presley​Paul Psik​Manny Reyes​Tom Riskas​Dan Rodarte​Richard Roper​Sandy Sandavol​Steve Sanders​Tony Sartor​Rainer Schulte​Keith See​John Sepulveda​Howard Silva​Steve Snelson​Louie Solis​Deon Steckling​Herb Steet​Richard Stelle​Willie Steele​Fred Stille​Brian Strain​Randy Streeter​Chuck Sullivan​Ed Tabian​Dian Tanaka​Ming Tang​Larry Tatum​Ray Tillery​Al Tracy​Jim Tracy​Frank Trejo​Jim Trevino​Tino Tuiolosega​Gilbert Velez​George Waite​Dale Walker​Steve Walker​Lee Wedlake, Jr.​Craig Weidell​Ed Wenke​Jack White​Robert White​Roscoe White​Jay T. Will​Ron Wilstein​ 


*rican Kenpo*​​​*Al Tracy
Tracy's Kenpo Karate*​John Alexandro​Hugh Alford​John Allen​Robert Alsted​Jorge J. Angulo​Roger Arpin​Ray Arquilla​Gary Avery​Daniel R. Babcock​Herbert H. Baker​Kenneth A. Baker​Steve Ballentine​Shane L. Baltierra​David Barnes​Michael D. Barnes​Ellwood G. Barnhardt​Daemian B. Barr​Mary Basic​Jerry Baumgarten​Rocky Bavuso​Pete Becker​Stephen Bellfontaine​Pedro Bennett, Jr.​Larry Bennett​Craig Bentley​Tom Bersick​Harry W. Beyer​Maria Biasiotto​Robert Blackmoore​Rex Blaine​Patrick K. Blevins​George Blolsky​Thomas R. Bocock​Milt Bollinger​Paul Bonner​Bill Boyd​Curtis Bradley​Ike Branch​Jorn Brandt​Lis Marie Brandt​Rick Brasseaux​Michael R. Bredehoft​Kevin Bricker​Randall Brown​William W. Brown​Mike Browning​Norm Bryar​Frederick Buck​David Buker​Timothy N. Bulot​Michael L. Burrell​Stephen E. Bush​John Buyers​Bart Caccavale​Mike Cappi​David Cardinas​Donnie L. Carmack​Jeff Carter​Rich Carter​Ricardo Castillo​Dean Chapman​Lou Chavez​Eric Chet​Ralph Chinnick​Michael Chong​James Ciotti​Cliff Close​Donald J. Coffield​Mark Collins​Terry G. Conrad​Bruce Corrigan​James Craig​Karen Crosby​Guy H. Crump​Richard C. Cupo​Keith Curts​Greg Damon​Michael F. Dancull​Greg Daniels​Jefferson Davis​Michael Dawson​Guy Delahoussaye​Pete Dellapozza​John J. DeLuca​Larry Demerit​Joseph Deuschel​Elroy DeVoll​Rick Keith DeVoll​William L. DiCarlo​Victor J. Diodato​John A. Dixon​Arthur C. Doepke, Jr.​Chuck Dore​Jerry Dunlap​Travis Dunlap​Thomas Dunne​John E. Ellis​Russ Ernst​Darraly Escalante​Daniel M. Farmer​Al Farnsworth​Perry Ferlise​Steve Fink​Rodney Finn​Steven W. Finn​John Fite​George Flanagan​Bernie W. Fleeman​Keven Frandsen​Dale Freeman​Dennis Freeman​Mark Fulmer​Gary Garrett​Steven Geotsglitis​Steve Gerhardt​Robert G. Gibbons​Jeffrey Gibbs​David P. Giomi​Gary Gione​Charles Glenn​Tim Golby​Roland Gonzales​Eugene Gorden​William Gordon​Keith Gorham​Raymond A. Gosk​Greg Gram​Tom Graves​Smoky Gray Eagle​Karen Conley Greene​Roger W. Greene​Hector Guevara​Milton Guinette​Steve Hagen​Grant Hagiya​Michael D. Hagood​Garrison Hall​Douglas E. Hamilton​James Hanna​Ronald K. Hanzel​James Harbour​Dave Hardenbrook​Rick Harper​Paul M. Harrington​David Harrison​Mark Hastings​Paul Healey​Robert H. Hegamin​Jeffrey S. Heintz​Michael Heintz​William A. Hensel​Hans Hesselmann​Carson Hines​David Holsclaw​Al Hooper​David C. Hopper​Gary Horner​Harry Houghtlan​Sue Huffman​Brian Hulse​Harry Hutchins​Betty Hutton​Jeanne Hutton​Ben Izaguirre​Jerry Jacabsen​Joe Jacques​Barry Jenkins​Cliff Jewell​Carl L. Johnson​Frank Johnson​James H. Johnson​Eddie Jolly​Kregg P.G. Jorgenson​Stephen R. Kane​Richard Kennedy​Datis Kharrazian​Brian Klein​Larry Klinehberg​Ray Klingenberg​Marty Kuhn​Stephen LaBounty​Roy Lake​Anthony D. Lamberti​Brian Lamkin​Kevin D. Lamkin​Richard Langenstein​Douglas Lankford​John LaTourette​Dennis Laycock​Richard Lee​Bob Leonard​Julian Linder​Edward Listman​Sam Lone Wolf​Gordon Loos​Augustine Lopez​William Lowry​Jesse Lucero, Sr.​Rockwell P. Ludden​Ted Mancuso​Andrew Mantis​John S. Manuse, Jr.​Michael Marcus​Marcus A. Marinelli​Michael Marks​Angel G. Martial​Marty Martin​Edgar Masone​Charles C. Masters​Ted Masuda​Greg Mattson​Gary Maust​Milan Maximovich​Ned G. Maxwell II​Glennis J. McClure​Kenneth McGuire​Paul McKay​Jeffery D. McLachlan​Joe McLean​Douglas McLeod​Ernest G. McPeek​Greg McPherson​John McTernan​Stephen P. Meichtry​Jim Miller​Mark Miller​Jim Mitchell​Doug Mooney​Jess Mora​Joe Mora​John Moran​Thomas Morgan​Rebecca Mornar​Gregory Mosley​Jerry Mourtasine​Gary W. Moxley​Pat Munk​Larry Murray​Dennis Nackord​Desmond G. Nash​John Patrick Nieto​Dave Noble​John Odegard​Paul Olivas​Mike Olson​Patrick O'Malley​James Onorato​Kevin Orlow​Kenneth Ortner​Raymond D. Ott​Richard Ouimette​Timothy Paffe​Charles A. Palmer​Johnothan Pantoja​John Pardoe​Gus Parera​Roshan Parikh​Kwinam Park​Ralph L. Parris​Gary Patchell​Scott E. Pederson​Debra E. Perea​Jesus M. Perea​Michael Pereira, Jr.​John Piddock​Michael Pinelli​Darryl Pinto​Michael R. Plowman​Carl Plummer​John Pogliani​John Pollock​Mike Poz​Rudy Prikken​Sey Rapport​Jim Rathbone​Larry Reid​Larry Reinhardt​David Repetny​Charles B. Reynolds​Dave Roberts​Jerry Roberts​Mike Roberts​Lanny A. Roedel​Patrick Rooney​Isaiah Omar Saleem​Jerry Samuelson​Mike Sanders​Teresa Sanders​Steven Scardina​Ronald A. Scott​Brian Selser​Terry Shackleford​Wayne Shamblin​Jack C. Shamburger​Stephen M. Shover​Marshall D. Simmons​Joe Simonet​Jan Small​Jerry Smith​Thomas C. Spellman​Joe Spivey​Charles Stanley​Nelson Starker​Paul Stevens​Dave Stewart​James R. Stewart​Jodi Stith​Scott Stolivack​Mark Striner​Debbie Sumner​Keith Sumner​Theodore L. Sumner​Walter Tanimoto​Manuel Taningeo​Hank Taylor​Will Taylor​Tim Teausant​Brad Terzian​William C. Thacker​Lee H. Thompson​James Tidwell​John Tieman​Dennis A. Tio​Mike Tipple​Brian Todd​Tim Toeniskoetter​John Tollow​Thaddeus Tomeski, Jr.​Lee Toren​Jerome W. Totes​Mark G. Tracy​Patricia A. Tracy​Jim Trevino​Chris Trujillo​Greg Tudor​Jeffrey Tuinstra​Dennis Tustin​Brent Undermann​Bart Vale​Nick Vales​James K. Van Sickle​Robert L. Vaughn​Anthony F. Verburgt​Carmen Vigliotti​Gilbert Villerreal​Kenneth Vineyard​Paul Wagner​Robert S. Watine​Robert E. Weger​Elgene Wheeler​Frank C. Wilkes​Jay T. Will​Richard Willett​David L. Williams​Robert C. Willis​Jeff Wilson​Jim Wilson​Phillip S. Wimberly​Robert W. Winters​James Wonser​Donald W. Wood​John J. Wos​Robert Yard​Bill Yazel​George York​Tony Zitko​ 


​​​*Eddie Jolly
Tracy's Kenpo Karate*​Keith Gorham​Mark King​Joanne L. Reyna​Jonathan Scott​Debbie Sumner​Keith Sumner​ 


​*Keith Gorham*
*American Kenpo* ​Phillip Bulloch​Nathan Coleman​John Connolly​Sherri Downs​Reggi Estes​Brian Evans​Bill Fischer​Johnny Fowler​Ron Gentolizo​Alex Giles​Walter Gilliam​Eddie Gorham​Keith Grandin​Brad Gruber​Jose Guadalupe​Nate Hawley​Tracie Kester​Brandon Lemons​Tony Leopold​Brad Marshall​Ray McKinney​Troy Moak​Eric Reynolds​Leslie Roach​Jim Roccasano​Jason Spoolstra​Alex Tauzel​Richard Townsend​Andy Yamasaki​ 

​ 

And a long way from Black Belt,   Me Phil Schoen

I was lucky enough to find a website (on the advice of Brother John, a thread he posted on Kenpo Talk) that had all this information listed. I found it very interesting to see my place in the huge Kenpo family. 

I also want to again make it clear that I am in no way taking any credit for all the research that went into this list of Lineages I just though it might be useful to others.


----------



## hemi

Sorry about how that came out. When I did it all in Word it was in paragraphed form and had the names in my linage highlighted. When I clicked post it came out the way it is and takes up most of one page. Anyone know how I can repair and repost that thread?


----------



## bayonet

Dude...Yes I would dare to say that it goes from...SGM Parker..Mr. Planas..Mr Chuck Epperson..Harry Lamphere to us....although we ALL (students) study Mr. Tatum's videos. Why you ask? Any man that taught under Mr. Parker for nearly twenty years knows the techs....and Mr. Huk has not finished his tech...series. :erg:then we won't have to hear "who taught you that":rofl: We can say.. Mr. Huk.. Your DVD..........


----------



## Jimi

I am not sure of my Kenpo/Kenbo Lineage. I have considered myself a bastard black belt for quite some time. In the mid 1980's I was training in the D.C. Metro area with my first Sensei Nidan Randy Wozin. He introduced me to a visiting Instructor Sensei Henry Sotelo who at the time was a 5th Dan. He showed us such wonderfull techniques that were very good for street defense and he called it Kajukenbo. He told us he grew up in Hawaii and began learning from his Grandfather then at around 12 -13 he moved to Los Angeles. He also said he had trained in Ed Parkers System and had achieved his 6th dan By 1987. In 1987 he returned to the area for a short while and we trained for a couple of weekends. I told him of my disappointment over my failure in my first attempt at 1st Dan testing, at which he was a judging Black Belt. He gifted me with his black belt right off his waist and said he would keep in touch after he returned to Los Angeles so he could send me certification. I did not here from him, then I heard from an old training partner that he had died. Since then people who also knew him were upset when they learned that I possessed his Black Belt, claiming I had no right to have it. These people included Sensei Randy Wozin, Sensei Steve "Nasty" Anderson among others. I do not know who trained him, or what association certifited him. My last try at finding out lead me to find that Grandmaster Ted Sotelo was no relation to him, in fact he had never hreard of him. I still have his Black Belt in a place of Honor in my home. I feel lost in trying to find where this insightfull knowledge came from. I am not seeking rank or certification, I just want to know that my faith in him was well founded. If anyone knows about Henry Sotelo please post any info you might have. Thank you for hearing me out. Long live Kenpo. J. Linkins


----------



## IWishToLearn

Not EPAK, but still Kenpo:

SGM Parker -> SGM Sullivan -> GM Le Roux

I also pick the brain of Dr. Chapel any chance I get.


----------



## fmusto

I have become increasingly fascinated with the lineage.  I find it extremely interesting to see who was with who and the different falling out they have had.  It is really important that you understand where your teacher has been to see where you are going.  My instructor is not only an amazing martail artist, but he lives for the history as I do.  I feel the martial arts has its roots with the intellect first then the body second.


----------



## Carol

Perhaps I'm beginning to feel the opposite.  I'm becoming increasingly disillusioned with the idea of lineage.  I can't shape my lineage in to a line.  Sure, my instructor teaches me new things and motivates me to train, but so do all of you.  Yes, my art is EPAK-based, but it was a couple of incredibly inspiring discussions with a Tracy black belt that opened my eyes at a very pivotal time.

It is interesting to learn more about why and how my instructor learned his art. It's also interesting to learn about how others learned their art...and I want to learn more about both.  But, this is very difficult to do when Kenpo different lineages get warped in to a caste-like denigration.


----------



## bushidomartialarts

(boddhisatva) 

(shaolin monestary)

(okinawa)

(japan)

james mitose

william chow

ed parker

al tracy                                               dave hebler        

milt guinette            tom conner              me

me                         bill packer

                             lee sprague

                             me


----------



## stone_dragone

IWishToLearn said:
			
		

> Not EPAK, but still Kenpo:
> 
> SGM Parker -> SGM Sullivan -> GM Le Roux


 
Me too.

Mitose >> Chow >> Parker >> Sullivan >> LeRoux >> Brooksher >>  lil ole me


----------



## seca2man

Not sure if anyone will recognize these names, but here's my limited lineage:

1987-1993
Ed Parker>>Steve Fox, Huk Planas>>Craig McCoy>>me and a bunch of other kids at UC DAvis

1993- 2006 
The empty years!

2006
Tom Porter>>me


----------



## distalero

I don't think you and I know each other, but if you have the occasion to see Steve, or McCoy, say "Hi from older Dave, not younger Dave".


----------



## Kraiguar

Great Grandmaster Ed Parker
Grandmaster Steve Muhammad
Mr. Ted Taylor
Mr. Steve Herring
Mr. Jerry Smith
Professor Ron Chapel

What an amazing journey.

Peace and Blessings,
Kraiguar


----------



## PandN

I can trace my lineage back to Mr. Parker

Mr. Mark Schiffman
Mr. Richard "Huk" Planas
Mr. Ed Parker


----------



## INDYFIGHTER

I'm in my forth year of weekly private lessons with my instructor.  We just started brown 1 material and I've never gotten a certificate, belt, patch or even a test.  Some will probably have issues with that but for me it's been absolutely perfect.  When we get to the end of a belt he looks at me and asks if I want to move on and I always say "Lets do it one more time."  and we start the belt over again.  My instructor has dvd's with him going through each belt.  They are $20 a dvd (belt).  Once a week I go over what he showed me that week.  Honestly I can't even tell you if it's Parker or Tracy.  I think it's Parker.  Anyway, doesn't matter.  I know what I've learned and as long as it comes out when I need it then I've gotten my moneys worth.


----------



## OneKickWonder

I do know that my instructor Zac Strickland was taught by Dr. James Tindall. I do not know who his instructor was but I know he was taught by Mr. Parker. I am interested to know though.


----------



## airdawg

I am third generation, if you count the founder as first generation.


----------



## MSTCNC

Here's mine... circa 1982-1984:



> Sr. Grandmaster Edmund K. Parker, to
> 
> Al & Jim Tracy, to
> 
> Ray Kligenberg, to
> 
> Dennis Nackord, to
> 
> Jim Klapp (Newark, DE), to
> 
> Pat Caputo (Wilmington, DE), to
> 
> Me



The other two local schools in the area are run by a Blackbelt of either Mr. Klapp... or Mr. Caputo... so, I guess that makes all the American Kenpo here in DE Tracy System... as opposed to EPAK... does that sound correct?

Not commenting on anything... just trying to verify what my 8th Kyu is actually in...

As for the future... I have no idea where I will start my return to American Kenpo... and whether or not I will return to AKS, look into Karate USA, or go talk to the Movement Workshop folk... or look for an EPAK school elsewhere...

Your Brother in the arts,

Andrew


----------



## MSTCNC

MSTCND said:


> ... so, I guess that makes all the American Kenpo [schools] here in DE Tracy System... as opposed to EPAK... does that sound correct?
> 
> Not commenting on anything... just trying to verify what my 8th Kyu is actually in...



OK... I ended up answering my own question here...

I looked at the ciriculum from Mr. Caputo's school... and compared the terms to the x-reference I re-formatted for our Canadian friend... and they're Tracy terms...

Also, on Mr. Klapp's website.. it lists the history of AKS... and it states that the Concord Pike AKS school (my old training hall) was originaly a Tracy School... and then converted to an American Kenpo Studio school when the Tracy's changed their name... prior to the release of the franchisees...

Mr. Klapp then bought the school from Mr. Nackord... and he, in turn, hired Mr. Caputo to run the school... so he could open the Newark, DE location...

So, know I am now 100% sure of the lineage of my previous training in American Kenpo!

artyon: artyon: artyon: 

<sigh>

OK, one down! :ultracool

Your Brother in the arts,

Andrew


----------



## tai scorpio

hey there fellow kenpoist,   my lineage is as follow {sr.g.m.parker}>sr.g.m.david german> master bill parks > and me >sifu bernard (scorpio) strickland.  it is very important to pass down our kenpo lineage to our student so they can keep the internal flame alive of our lineage alive as well so they can pass it on to there student and so on.   thank you  sifu scorpio


----------



## Nutbar

My Kenpo instructor is Mr. Lee Wedlake whose instructor was Mr. Ed Parker Sr.


----------



## Mariachi Joe

William Chow-Adriano Emperado-Walter Modin-Sonny Gascon-George Pesare-Nick Cerio-Fred Villari-Charles Mattera-Russel Cliegg-Scott Benedict-Me


----------



## CHA3Kenpo

My father taught me, Jerry Pierce taught my father, Richard Baker taught Pierce and Marino Tiwanak taught Baker.  Tiwanak trained under Emperado who trained under Chow.


----------



## Doc

Kraiguar said:


> Great Grandmaster Ed Parker
> Grandmaster Steve Muhammad
> Mr. Ted Taylor
> Mr. Steve Herring
> Mr. Jerry Smith
> Professor Ron Chapel
> 
> What an amazing journey.
> 
> Peace and Blessings,
> Kraiguar



Whatup Mr. Smith?


----------



## Danjo

Mariachi Joe said:


> William Chow-Adriano Emperado-Walter Modin-Sonny Gascon-George Pesare-Nick Cerio-Fred Villari-Charles Mattera-Russel Cliegg-Scott Benedict-Me


 
You mean "Walter Godin" bro. Also, the lineage says that Victor Gascon trained under John Leoning also.


----------



## Danjo

This is an easy one: (?) -GGM James Mitose-Prof. William K.S. Chow- Sijo Adriano D. Emperado- GM Aleju Reyes- GM Gary Forbach-Prof. John Bishop-Yours Truly.


----------



## Bob White

Kraiguar said:


> Great Grandmaster Ed Parker
> Grandmaster Steve Muhammad
> Mr. Ted Taylor
> Mr. Steve Herring
> Mr. Jerry Smith
> Professor Ron Chapel
> 
> What an amazing journey.
> 
> Peace and Blessings,
> Kraiguar


 
That truly is a great lineage. Some of the very best. For those that do not know Kraiguar Smith is one of the finest fighters from So. Ca. He put it on the line for many years and has beaten the best. Thanks for posting Kraiguar.
Respectfully,
Bob White


----------



## kenpotroop

My instructor is Jerald Mitchell, who was taught by Jim Mitchell who was taught by Mr. Parker


----------



## Kraiguar

Just keeping it real, Doc. I pray that all is well with you. 
Peace and Blessings.


----------



## Carol

Kraiguar said:


> Just keeping it real, Doc. I pray that all is well with you.
> Peace and Blessings.


 
Kraiguar, I'm envious     How long were you able to study with Dr. Chapel?  That must have been fascinating.


----------



## Kraiguar

Thank you for the kind words, Bob. It has been truly an honor for me to have been a part of such a magical time with you and so many others. I will treasure those moments especially Mr. Parker's Open Tournaments we had lots of fun creating. Peace and Blessings.


----------



## Kraiguar

_Doc is truly like a big brother to me and many others. I have known him for four decades now and in those early days we were all so very hungry for knowledge, wisdom and understanding. Doc gave us so much that it has helped develop some of us to better human beings as well._
_Mr. Parker told me that he considered Doc Chapel to be a genius and that there were things that he did for him that no one else could._
_We have all received keys to certain doors, we just need to find the right door and go in. God willing._
_If you are empty and need something truly special that came straight from the source which has evolved tremendously, call the Doctor._
_Peace and Blessings._


----------



## Doc

Kraiguar said:


> _Doc is truly like a big brother to me and many others. I have known him for four decades now and in those early days we were all so very hungry for knowledge, wisdom and understanding. Doc gave us so much that it has helped develop some of us to better human beings as well._


_
You know you didn't have to mention the "four decades" part. Now I really feel old. 

Peace._


----------



## Carol

Doc said:


> You know you didn't have to mention the "four decades" part. Now I really feel old.
> 
> Peace.


 
Because you knew GM Kraiguar when he was in diapers, right?   That's my story and I'm sticking with it


----------



## Dragondog1

Starting in '68 my kenpo training has been with:
Joe Dimmick
Frank Trejo
Craig McCoy
'Huk' Planas
Ed Parker

Others contributing to my training:
Sheryl Hager - Dan Zan Ryu Jujitsu
Richard Kreuger - Serrada Escrima
Jim Grissom - Tai Chi Chuan
Jan Hill - Goju Kai


----------



## youngbraveheart

Fortunately, my Kempo "lineage" is short. My teacher and instructor is Master Bill Chun Jr.  Master Chun was taught by both his father, Grandmaster William Q.C. Chun Sr., and by Professor William K.S. Chow.


----------



## karlijim

Ed Parker Sr.
Huk Planas
Josh Ryer
I didn't count the first forty years of off and on training.   I call them my "Pre - K" years.


----------



## Amazon

Bryan Hawkins --> Ed Parker

I kinda got off easy there, although I'd like to learn more about the tree in general.


----------



## KenpoGunz

Mr. Ed Parker
Mr. Dennis Nackord
Mr. Paul Molter
Mr. Me

There is some Mr. Lee Lowery, Mr. Joe Palanzo, and Mr. Larry Tatum in the mix as well.


----------



## Mariachi Joe

Danjo said:


> You mean "Walter Godin" bro. Also, the lineage says that Victor Gascon trained under John Leoning also.


 
Right Godin, I've learned about my lineage here more than from my instructor, he still thinks our lineage comes from Shaolin Temple


----------



## mhfinnegan

Ed Parker
Al Tracy
Ray Klingenberg
Dennis Nackord
Pat Caputo
Mark Lawler
Me

I've also had the privledge of multiple training sessions with Huk Planas and Frank Trejo.


----------



## whitedragon_48

SGM Ed Parker
GM Larry Tatum
SP Michael Cruz
Me, SI C. Roman


----------



## bdocili

Yes:

Professor William Chow

GGM Ralph Castro (some will insert SGM Parker here because he gave GGM Castro his first black belt, but clearly GGM Castro was primarily a student of Professor Chow just as SGM Parker was primarily a student of Professor Chow even though Mr. Emperado gave SGM Parker his first black belt)

Senior Professor Genaro Jose

Me


----------



## Danjo

bdocili said:


> Yes:
> 
> Professor William Chow
> 
> GGM Ralph Castro (some will insert SGM Parker here because he gave GGM Castro his first black belt, but clearly GGM Castro was primarily a student of Professor Chow just as SGM Parker was primarily a student of Professor Chow even though Mr. Emperado gave SGM Parker his first black belt)
> 
> Senior Professor Genaro Jose
> 
> Me


 
No. Parker got his first black belt from Chow. Emperado gave Parker an 8th after Parker was already well established and well known.


----------



## Goldendragon7

bdocili said:


> Yes:
> SGM Parker was primarily a student of Professor Chow even though Mr. Emperado gave SGM Parker his first black belt)
> Senior Professor Genaro Jose



OK this is a new on on me.............. Now just who  told you this......

GD7


----------



## bdocili

Danjo said:


> No. Parker got his first black belt from Chow. Emperado gave Parker an 8th after Parker was already well established and well known.


 
Sorry, you are right.  I was getting confused with all of the different versions of history.  The Tracy's contend that Professor only gave SGM Parker his 3rd and that Sijo Emperado gave SGM Parker his 6th, and then I read an article by Sijo Emperado saying that he gave Parker his 8th.  Of course, then I read the article in Black Belt that has Professor claiming that Parker was more a student of Emperado than himself.  

Anyways, my mistake.  I just mentioned that to emphasize that Castro was never a student of Mr. Parker.  They were good friends and had similiar backgrounds in the Coast Guard and in Hawaii and with Kenpo.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka

some guys --> some other guys --> me. 

Gosh. I feel better with that out there.

D.


----------



## Carol

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> some guys --> some other guys --> me.
> 
> Gosh. I feel better with that out there.
> 
> D.



Oh geez. You never told me you trained with the _other guys_, Dokka D.  I'm shocked! Shocked, I say, Shocked!


----------



## seninoniwashi

Ceicei said:


> I am curious about how many of you pay attention to your Kenpo lineage and whether that knowledge is important to you.
> 
> - Ceicei


 
Roots are very important to me - they're what makes us what we are and later, what we were.

My last serious instructor was Steve Hurst, his was John Sepulveda and his was the man himself Mr. Parker.


----------



## Karatedrifter7

I don't really think about lineage so much, however we have a pretty direct line from Al Tracy to our instructor. Before Al Tracy, was Edmund Parker, before him was William K.S. Chow. Chow's my favorite, he's was also the least wealthy off of his Kenpo teachings.


----------



## Wingman

I have trained for 7 or 8 years exclusively to the teachings of Mr. Brad Scornavacco, who trained with Mr Lee Wedlake Jr, direct student of SGM Ed Parker.


----------



## KenG

EdParker Sr.
Joe Palanzo
Brian K. Heins


----------



## animal

Jimi said:


> I am not sure of my Kenpo/Kenbo Lineage. I have considered myself a bastard black belt for quite some time. In the mid 1980's I was training in the D.C. Metro area with my first Sensei Nidan Randy Wozin. He introduced me to a visiting Instructor Sensei Henry Sotelo who at the time was a 5th Dan. He showed us such wonderfull techniques that were very good for street defense and he called it Kajukenbo. He told us he grew up in Hawaii and began learning from his Grandfather then at around 12 -13 he moved to Los Angeles. He also said he had trained in Ed Parkers System and had achieved his 6th dan By 1987. In 1987 he returned to the area for a short while and we trained for a couple of weekends. I told him of my disappointment over my failure in my first attempt at 1st Dan testing, at which he was a judging Black Belt. He gifted me with his black belt right off his waist and said he would keep in touch after he returned to Los Angeles so he could send me certification. I did not here from him, then I heard from an old training partner that he had died. Since then people who also knew him were upset when they learned that I possessed his Black Belt, claiming I had no right to have it. These people included Sensei Randy Wozin, Sensei Steve "Nasty" Anderson among others. I do not know who trained him, or what association certifited him. My last try at finding out lead me to find that Grandmaster Ted Sotelo was no relation to him, in fact he had never hreard of him. I still have his Black Belt in a place of Honor in my home. I feel lost in trying to find where this insightfull knowledge came from. I am not seeking rank or certification, I just want to know that my faith in him was well founded. If anyone knows about Henry Sotelo please post any info you might have. Thank you for hearing me out. Long live Kenpo. J. Linkins



hi Jimi...i was saddened to hear of Sensei Sotelo's possible passing...As one of his students, in the early 80's, i remember his dynamic training style...he was trained in Pinoi Tekabo, (a philipine martial art) by Alex Kahevalu, and his brother, Sol...i do recall his training in  Ed Parker's Kenpo, and incorporated many Kenpo techniques, into his teaching regimen...he was a devoted fan of Mr. Parker, both as a mentor, but also a great role model...We all mourned his passing, and i am sure my sensei was saddened by this...
...If this is the same person, because he, too, grew up in honolulu, and moved to the L.A. area...(his studio was in anaheim, at the time), it is possible...although we fell out of touch, years ago, he was famous for his encouraging teaching style...i trained with him, 10 hours at a crack, some days, while he trained for his north american, super lightweight title...when i was promoted to shodan, on october 23, 1983, i received his black belt, embroidered in his name in red...i am sure there were those who initially had a problem with my quick climb ...although few would say i didn't work hard, as keeping up with the teacher is not a matter of choice...his birthday was may 5...i believe he turned 25, in 1983, which would have made him 49, this past may...if you should hear from any other students of his, out there, please feel free to pass on my info, and a hello...looking forward to hearing from you, down the road...thanks for everyone else's patience, as i do understand this is primarily a  Kenpo section...peace...animal


----------



## masherdong

Hmm, 

Mine goes, me, Mr. Terry McCord, Mr. Paul Mills, Mr. Ed Parker.


----------



## Daddys GT Vert

Rick Wade said:


> Currently I am under Mr. Jeff Lujan of the Universal Kenpo Federation headed by Mr. Pick who as many of you know was with Mr. Parker's since the 50s and never left Mr. Parker except to join the Marine Corps for Vietnam and then returned. (wow what a runnon sentence).


 
Took several of Mr. Picks seminars...Very dynamic indvidual.


----------



## Daddys GT Vert

Ed Parker
Bryan Hawkins
Me


----------



## Daddys GT Vert

Kenpo_Chick said:


> I"m not too sure on all the way back but I do know that our style orignated from Ed Parker. HOwever the man who teaches teh modernised form of Kenpo is called Larry Tatum who is alive and in America SOMEWHERE!!! (I believe Pasadona???) We're trying to get Larry over to NZ but it costs big $$$. It would be interesting to see his mentality behind our Style and where it has come from to be what it is today.


 
Yea...Mr. Parker kicked out that kenpo embarrassment for embezzling


----------



## Daddys GT Vert

Most importantly I have had the pleasure of training with the following over the years

Mr. Bryan Hawkins
Mr. Steve Herring
Mr. Skip Hancock
Mr. Howard Silva
Mr. Steve Guckman
Mr. Tommy Burkes
Mr. G. Khalsa
Mr. Wes Idol
Mr. Jeff Speakman
Mr. Mike Pick
Mr. Bob White
Mr. Bob Liles
Mr. Jim Diggs
Mr. George Waight

All Parker Blackbelts...and all brought something slightly different to the Kenpo table.


----------



## stone_dragone

Greetings and welcome to MT, GT Vert!  Why not head over to the Meet and Greet section and introduce yourself!



Daddys GT Vert said:


> Yea...Mr. Parker kicked out that kenpo embarrassment for embezzling



I am fairly new to kenpo but is there any substance to this?  It seems just a bit inflamatory and accusatory and very much like a personal attack on a revered member of kenpo history...

Just wondering.


----------



## MJS

Daddys GT Vert said:


> Yea...Mr. Parker kicked out that kenpo embarrassment for embezzling


 

For the sake of keeping with the rules of the forum, lets try to keep this thread civil please.

Thank you.

Mike


----------



## Tames D

Daddys GT Vert said:


> Most importantly I have had the pleasure of training with the following over the years
> 
> Mr. Bryan Hawkins
> Mr. Steve Herring
> Mr. Skip Hancock
> Mr. Howard Silva
> Mr. Steve Guckman
> Mr. Tommy Burkes
> Mr. G. Khalsa
> Mr. Wes Idol
> Mr. Jeff Speakman
> Mr. Mike Pick
> Mr. Bob White
> Mr. Bob Liles
> Mr. Jim Diggs
> Mr. George Waight
> 
> All Parker Blackbelts...and all brought something slightly different to the Kenpo table.


 
So who did you learn the most from? 

I keep telling myself I'm going to drive over to Costa Mesa and work out with Bob White and his guys. Mr. White is a great man and heads up a great organization of not only excellent Martial Artists but good men and women as well.


----------



## Kenpoist

SGM Ed Parker > Tony Cogliandro > Me


----------



## celtic_crippler

My instructor's instructor attained a 5th under the late Jay T. Will.


----------



## K831

Mr. Ed Parker - Mr. Paul Mills - Mr. Alan Jacob - Me


----------



## Jack Meower

celtic_crippler said:


> My instructor's instructor attained a 5th under the late Jay T. Will.



Who are the two instructors you mention, other than Mr. Will?


----------



## celtic_crippler

Jack Meower said:


> Who are the two instructors you mention, other than Mr. Will?


 
Brint Berry attained a 5th under Jay T. Will who taught my instructor Wade Wilbourn. (though KN erroneously has me also listed under Mr. Berry.) 

Most of you probably know that Mr. Will trained with both SGM Parker as well as Al Tracy and is recognized on both family trees. 
http://www.tracyskarate.com/Parkertree/parkerhome.htm
http://www.tracyskarate.com/Tracytree/Hachidan.htm
http://www.ikhs.com/Family Trees/System Trees/A.htm

I've discovered in recent years that the curriculum I studied under Mr. Wilbourn was mostly "American Kenpo" but it did have some "Tracy" influences in it. 

In the past few years I've studied other variations of American Kenpo from the IKCA's take to Mr. Speakmans 5.0. 

I've studied other martial arts throughout my life but found that "Kenpo" was the most fulfilling for me. I guess you could say it was the best "fit." 

I love the art and do what I can to learn as much as I can and to also perpetuate it the best I can. 

I don't know if you want my full martial-bio or not, but if you do you can read more about me in the "Kenpo Continuum". http://www.sacramentokenpokarate.com/kenpocontinuum.html

TMI? lol


----------



## Jack Meower

celtic_crippler said:


> Brint Berry attained a 5th under Jay T. Will who taught my instructor Wade Wilbourn. (though KN erroneously has me also listed under Mr. Berry.)
> 
> Most of you probably know that Mr. Will trained with both SGM Parker as well as Al Tracy and is recognized on both family trees.
> http://www.tracyskarate.com/Parkertree/parkerhome.htm
> http://www.tracyskarate.com/Tracytree/Hachidan.htm
> http://www.ikhs.com/Family Trees/System Trees/A.htm
> 
> I've discovered in recent years that the curriculum I studied under Mr. Wilbourn was mostly "American Kenpo" but it did have some "Tracy" influences in it.
> 
> In the past few years I've studied other variations of American Kenpo from the IKCA's take to Mr. Speakmans 5.0.
> 
> I've studied other martial arts throughout my life but found that "Kenpo" was the most fulfilling for me. I guess you could say it was the best "fit."
> 
> I love the art and do what I can to learn as much as I can and to also perpetuate it the best I can.
> 
> I don't know if you want my full martial-bio or not, but if you do you can read more about me in the "Kenpo Continuum". http://www.sacramentokenpokarate.com/kenpocontinuum.html
> 
> TMI? lol



Thanks.  Actually, the email you sent was good enough.  

I recently began studying at the Jay T. Will school in Columbus, Ohio.  Since you are also in the Jay T. Will lineage, I wondered who else we may have had in common.  

When I first called the school, the instructor called his art Chinese Kenpo.  I've since learned that this is what Mr. Parker called his Kenpo during a certain time period, and that this is apparently pretty close to what the Tracy's teach.  

Whatever it's called, I agree that it seems to be the best 'fit' for me as well.  And with the Kenpo schools tendency to teach private lessons, it works best with my goofy work schedule.


----------



## Jack Meower

Just realized I haven't posted my own lineage, oops:  

Ed Parker (and Al Tracy) > Jay T. Will > Herb Lamprecht > me


----------



## Brian Jones

Are you at the school off of 5th Avenue?  That's just around the corner from me.




Jack Meower said:


> Thanks. Actually, the email you sent was good enough.
> 
> I recently began studying at the Jay T. Will school in Columbus, Ohio. Since you are also in the Jay T. Will lineage, I wondered who else we may have had in common.
> 
> When I first called the school, the instructor called his art Chinese Kenpo. I've since learned that this is what Mr. Parker called his Kenpo during a certain time period, and that this is apparently pretty close to what the Tracy's teach.
> 
> Whatever it's called, I agree that it seems to be the best 'fit' for me as well. And with the Kenpo schools tendency to teach private lessons, it works best with my goofy work schedule.


----------



## Jack Meower

Brian Jones said:


> Are you at the school off of 5th Avenue?  That's just around the corner from me.



That's the one.  The house I'm moving into July 1 is just around the corner too.  Looks like we'll be neighbors


----------



## Brian Jones

Glad things are working out. Once you get settled in, PM me perhpas we can train some Kenpo together (or even pull out some Modern Arnis and Silat+


----------



## Jack Meower

Thank you.  I will.


----------



## Kenpo1981

Yep, I do know it. I began AKKA Kenpo in '81 under Ed Mukai. He learned from Bill Packer, and he from Tom Conner Sr., I believe. After Mr. Mukai relocated I studied with Dennis Conatser's then student Lawrence Robinson. Mr. Conatser was studying with Mr. Parker at the time. Mr. Robinson went another direction, to study with Skip Hancock. I went with Grandmaster Mike Pick. Time and distance made that too difficult of a situation. I hooked up with my current instructor recently who is Randall Miller. He is Grandmaster Paul Mills' student.

   That's my Kenpo map, if you need a compass to get thru it I understand completely...hahahaha.

   Keep Kenpo alive and thriving.


----------



## Touch Of Death

Kenpo1981 said:


> Yep, I do know it. I began AKKA Kenpo in '81 under Ed Mukai. He learned from Bill Packer, and he from Tom Conner Sr., I believe. After Mr. Mukai relocated I studied with Dennis Conatser's then student Lawrence Robinson. Mr. Conatser was studying with Mr. Parker at the time. Mr. Robinson went another direction, to study with Skip Hancock. I went with Grandmaster Mike Pick. Time and distance made that too difficult of a situation. I hooked up with my current instructor recently who is Randall Miller. He is Grandmaster Paul Mills' student.
> 
> That's my Kenpo map, if you need a compass to get thru it I understand completely...hahahaha.
> 
> Keep Kenpo alive and thriving.


Impressive lineage:yoda:
Sean


----------



## BLACKDESTINY09

Not that anyone really cares of my lineage, but here it is:

Ed Parker
Gilbert Velez
Norman Sandler
Jeffrey Kahn
Myself


----------



## Kenpo1981

BLACKDESTINY09 said:


> Not that anyone really cares of my lineage, but here it is:
> 
> Ed Parker
> Gilbert Velez
> Norman Sandler
> Jeffrey Kahn
> Myself


 

Someone obviously cares, that's why this thread was started. It's interesting to see who has studied with who and the path unique to them.


----------



## searcher

Kenpo from back in the day lineage:
William Chow
Ronald "Moku" Alo
Scott Meinhold
Mark D'aujereau
Me

My Current lineage:
Ed Parker
John Sepulveda
Jim Park
Me


----------



## silvestre

no and i dont care


----------



## Milt G.

silvestre said:


> no and i dont care


 
Hello,

OK, I'll bite...
So...  Why don't you care?

I know that lineage is not "everything", but it can be important.  I assume you did not learn your martial arts "from a monk in a cave, and do not know his name"?  Your teacher had a teacher, and so did his...

Just curious???
Thank you,
Milt G.


----------



## miguksaram

I have had two instructors:
Sensei Jon Ludwig -> Master Luis Orbegoso/GM Bruce Juchnik -> Mitose/Tracy
Sensei David Champ -> ?/Juchnik -> Mitose/Tracy


----------



## Touch Of Death

silvestre said:


> no and i dont care


I like your honesty.


----------



## Ceicei

I'm going to update myself here.  I've joined a new school and am back into training.  With my current instructor, my lineage goes:

Ed Parker 
Jeff Speakman (Kenpo 5.0) 
Kollin Avarell
Me

However, with all my previous schools, I still retain the knowledge, memories, and training I learned.  All of what I've learned are of worth to me, and makes my journey so much better.

- Ceicei


----------



## Airdale

Ed Parker> Robert Perry> Bill Neff> me


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico

SGM Ed Parker -> GM Huk Planas -> Sensei Chuck Epperson -> me


----------



## DocWard

I realized that I haven't posted my lineage here. Like Jack Meower, my instructor, Dan Distelhorst, earned his black belt under Jay T. Will. He originally operated his dojo as a franchise under the Tracy schools, but became independent. Since then, his style has become more influenced by Mr. Parker, as he has attended trainings and seminars with Mr. Parker, Mr. Planas and at least one with Mr. Wedlake, among others that I can't recall.


----------



## Skippy

This is a very difficult question to answer. First of all I study & teach Kempo or as I have been told since my first day training in Kempo ... (Shaolin Kempo) I'm not going to say which Kempo group I study under or teach for as that will just open the flood gates to another moronic debate about he said, she said & your this & he's that! Besides in the big picture it doesn't really matter anyways.


Kempo/Kenpo or whatever's history shoots out into so many different directions it's really hard to say who brought it here & there who started this or that because there are so many groups, schools, teachers, students & strong personalities within the Kempo/Kenpo family & I stay clear of the politics of Kempo/Kenpo or whatever as if I wanted to become involved in politics I would be spending your hard earned tax dollars right now with the rest of the political leaders ...(Crooks!) in Washington DC but! ... Back to Kempo/Kenpo. Students of mine come to me & ask me lots of questions about this group & that group or they have heard this & that & I refuse  to talk  bad about other Kempo/Kenpo groups because I know many people that are involved with these other groups', teachers' etc ... In the end what's really important is the Kempo. It's a great art & if you train, study or teach Kempo/Kenpo then more power to you!:uhyeah:


----------



## chaos1551

I'm fairly sure of my lineage, but it's only of historical use to me.  One day it may find context.

I am thrilled with my current instructor.  He's tough as a tree trunk and knows his kenpo.  I would be thrilled to earn a black belt with him.  

When I think of lineage I think of an Arabic proverb I see in someone's signature all the time about examining what is spoken, not he who speaks.  In martial arts it is the same.  Examine the kenpo, not the kenpoist.

:asian:


----------



## K831

chaos1551 said:


> I am thrilled with my current instructor.  He's tough as a tree trunk
> :asian:



And hopefully more mobile than one.


----------



## chaos1551

K831 said:


> And hopefully more mobile than one.


 
He makes it look so easy.  It's hard to understand why I feel like a quibbling mass when his effectiveness is so graceful.  

Gee, can you tell that I like my instructor?


----------



## DocWard

chaos1551 said:


> He makes it look so easy.  It's hard to understand why I feel like a quibbling mass when his effectiveness is so graceful.
> 
> Gee, can you tell that I like my instructor?



Which is as it should be!


----------



## Jeff Richardson

Sure.

Al Tracy > Robert Leonard > Me

or

Al Tracy and Ed Parker > Jerry Piddington > me


----------



## Luther

Mr. Parker > Mr. Hancock > Mr. Hawk


----------



## Touch Of Death

Luther said:


> Mr. Parker > Mr. Hancock > Mr. Hawk


Same as me! except for the Mr. Hawk part. It's good to have you on the site.
Sean


----------



## jakesmith699

yes i do first instructor Damon Tong formerly under professor of the art Skip Hancock current instructor Shawn Gance under professor Hancock who was of course trained by and has spent many years to continue the style Master Parker created

Jake was here


----------



## Touch Of Death

jakesmith699 said:


> yes i do first instructor Damon Tong formerly under professor of the art Skip Hancock current instructor Shawn Gance under professor Hancock who was of course trained by and has spent many years to continue the style Master Parker created
> 
> Jake was here


Right on!


----------



## Wizard58

I practiced many arts before Kenpo, I practiced under Master John La Tourrtte in the early 80s. John practiced under Ed Parker Sr., But John held black belts in several other arts before praticing Kenpo. I do consider Kenpo a turning point in my life though, it's where everything started to really come together. I've practiced a few more arts since Kenpo. Now I just do my own thing I've modifided all my technics from the begining for real fighting and due to my age everything I do is from very painful to leathal. In 36 years martial arts has never let me down, if you give it 100% thats what you get out of it.


----------



## silvestre

yes, i know my lineage.

best regards


----------



## dianhsuhe

Professor Chow
Grandmaster Sam Kuoha
Shihan Ka'imi Kuoha
me


----------



## DocLogic77

I was a student of Dave Sites who was a student of Jay T Will. Mr. Will started studying with Ed Parker in 1965.


----------



## VegasM4

Ed Parker>Jeff Speakman>me


----------



## OKenpo942

Yes, I do know my lineage... Mr. Edmund K. Parker> his student> my intructor> me.

James


----------



## Yondanchris

American Kenpo
SGM Parker 
Prof Pat Salantri 
SI Clark Cole 
ME


----------



## Inkspill

It is important to me

Mr. Parker
Mr. Rick Hughes
Me
those I will teach the art to
those they will teach

Each of us have a deep responsibility to keep the art strong, alive, logical, effective, proffessional, real, basically I would want Mr. Parker and Mr. Hughes and those who came before to look at my Kenpo, and the Kenpo of those I teach to look at my future students and their students, and their students (etc) and be proud of the Kenpo they see, be happy to see the art thriving, to know that the art continues and is true to the spirit of Kenpo.

I wouldn't want them to ever look down the line and be disappointed. I want them to be proud of my Kenpo and the Kenpo that goes on beyond me.


----------



## CrazyPeople

As did i, both were pretty good guys, but same here i dont know who Kevins teacher was either.


----------



## Inkspill

.


----------



## shima

William Chow
Ralph Castro
Rick Alemany 
Bill Grossman
Myself


----------



## MSTCNC

SGM Parker > Senior Prof. Ken Herman > Prof. Martin Seck > MSTCNC

My lineage to Mr. Parker is clean, strong, and to-the-point. To me, personally, this is VERY important. In the big picture? We all make an art our own in some way... "Take what is useful. Disregard the rest!", as Sifu Lee might say...

I feel truly blessed, and consider it a great honor, to be training just three-steps removed from SGM Parker, and with such talented Instructors as my "upline".

In addition, I'd be remiss if I didn't include those people who trained, and pained, with me along the way on my Martial Path. Without an Uke, or being one for someone else, I would not be able to express my physical self as a Martial Artist...

{Full Salute}


----------



## Josh Oakley

SGM Parker-&gt; A.C. Rainey

Or

SGM Parker-&gt; Hebbler-&gt; A.C. Rainey

Or SGM Parker + Hebbler + Chapel -&gt; A.C. Rainey

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Twin Fist

William Chow
Ralph Castro
Rick Allemany
Eugene Sedeno
Mike Cataline
Me

for epak
Ed Parker
bob white
steve spry
me


----------



## Gentle Fist

Chow/Emperado/Godin/Gascon/Pesare/Cerio/Seavey/me

or

Chow/Cerio/Seavey/me


----------



## DennisBreene

My Kenpo lineage traces back through Hawian Kenpo. The interesting thing is that like many practitioners, I have multiple lineages.  I can trace my primary style, Tang Soo Do, to Hwang Ki and a second Moo Duk Kwan lineage well into early Korean masters. The result is that while I think of myself as a Tang Soo Do practioner, I could not honestly say I can differentiate the source of the many things my Grand Masters have taught me over the years.
Dennis


----------



## celtic_crippler

MSTCNC said:


> SGM Parker > Senior Prof. Ken Herman > Prof. Martin Seck > MSTCNC
> 
> My lineage to Mr. Parker is clean, strong, and to-the-point. To me, personally, this is VERY important. In the big picture? We all make an art our own in some way... "Take what is useful. Disregard the rest!", as Sifu Lee might say...
> 
> I feel truly blessed, and consider it a great honor, to be training just three-steps removed from SGM Parker, and with such talented Instructors as my "upline".
> 
> In addition, I'd be remiss if I didn't include those people who trained, and pained, with me along the way on my Martial Path. Without an Uke, or being one for someone else, I would not be able to express my physical self as a Martial Artist...
> 
> {Full Salute}



That's a damn fine lineage you got there, sir! Professor Seck is the best kept secret in the Kenpo world! ;-)


----------



## monk64

Yes:

Ed Parker -> Dave Hebler -> Me
Ed Parker-> Chuck Sullivan -> Me
Ed Parker -> Tracys -> Kevin Lamkin -> Me

That said, I certainly wouldn't look down on someone whose lineage was longer.  Vic LeRoux's "lineage" is the same as mine, as he is a Chuck Sullivan student.  Vic LeRoux is a whole lot better than me.  So length of lineage isn't everything.

It's worth noting that Kenpo changed during Parker's lifetime, and certainly by his disciples.  Sullivan and Hebler were quite different.

I think what matters is the quality of the instructor.  Hebler could spend an entire evening just on Delayed Sword - the physics, how it might play out, the history, variations, why some variations don't work, why it's where it is in the curriculum, how it ties into the rest of the system, different drills to help with elements of the technique, etc.  Same for every other technique.  

It seems like the old masters have this kind of encyclopedic knowledge.  They just know a lot of stuff.  They move with authority.  Every Parker black belt I've met has mentioned at one time or another that they were impressed by how Parker moved.  "I've never seen anyone move with such authority" - Dave Hebler.  "When he moved, the room shook." - Sullivan.

The strip mall McDojo Kenpo guys teach you ten techniques in a night, are wobbly in their movements, and barely understand the art.  They weren't promoted by Parker or Parker's black belts.  

However, I have met some people with longer lineage that were very good.


----------



## Mauthos

Basically my immediate lineage is:

GM Larry Tatum
GM Patrick S Kennedy
AM Andy Fitzgerald
Me


----------



## Hanshi

My lineage goes as follows: James Mitose to William Chow to Ronald Moku Alo to Stan Mattson to my humble self.  Stan Mattson was my sensei up until his death.  His wife, sensei Laura Lang is now my sensei.


----------



## DennisBreene

My lineage converges two lines. My instructor GM James K Roberts Sr. Trained under Master Emperado in Hawaii and now holds a 9th dan in Kenpo, He also trained under GM Hwang Kee and Master Ahn in Korea. Officially our school was Tang Soo Do but I've noted significant Kenpo influence in areas such as one step sparing and self defense.


----------



## Bigdavid5.0

My Kenpo lineage going backwards. DanPribble,Jeff Speakman,SGM.Edmund K. Parker,William Chow,James Mitose.


----------



## boomx5

I haven't studied Kenpo since I was young, but everything I learned I learned from my father. So I guess my lineage goes, Ed Parker, Steve Fox, Dan Ekkelboom, me.


----------



## Yondanchris

Mauthos said:


> Basically my immediate lineage is:
> 
> GM Larry Tatum
> GM Patrick S Kennedy
> AM Andy Fitzgerald
> Me



Andy is a great guy!


----------



## Mauthos

Yeah, he is, shame that I had to move away so only catch up with him a couple of times a year, although through mail, facebook and phone we are always in contact.


----------



## Rick from Winters

Steve Fox took me to brown, Steve Fox and Craig McCoy took me to black.


----------



## DennisBreene

.


----------



## Pwen Arye

Yes I know my lineage well.

Chinese kempo: me> anthony price> martin buell>adriano emperado and walter godin

Krav Maga: me> anthony price> marty cale

BJJ : me> john oliverio > roberto traven> romero clavacanti> rolls gracie> helio gracie> carlos gracie> mitsuyo maeda


----------



## zenshack

My Kempo can be traced through Olaf Simon (yeah, that guy) & Margie Hilbig to Ed Parker and so on.

Evolution of the style:

Zen Karate: 1961-1967
Moo Kempo (Kenpo) Karate: 1967-1972
Moo Kempo Kung Fu: 1972-1986
Moh Pai Kempo Kung Fu: 1986-Now
Pai Hu Shih: 1986-Now

The Styles of Moh Pai Kempo Kung Fu - Zenshack


----------



## Michael Williams

Great Grandmaster James Masayoshi Mitose (1916-1981)
Professor William Kwai Sun Chow (1914-1987)
Sr. Grandmaster Edmund Kealoha "Ed" Parker, Sr. (1931-1990)
Jay Thomas Will (1942-1995)
Daniel H. "Dan" Distelhorst

Me (2nd degree Brown, so far)


----------



## Touch Of Death

It was Tatum, It was Pick; no, it was Hancock. Ah yes, I remember it well.


----------



## SteyrAUG

Mine's actually pretty easy.

Ed Parker > Mike Allen (First Gen Parker Black Belt) > Me.


----------



## Dong xiao hu

SGM Parker------->Larry Tatum----------->Jeanna Weltha_--------->me
SGM Parker------- >Al & Jim Tracey-------->John latourette---------->Terry Grant---------->me

Sent from my Z797C using Tapatalk


----------



## swhitney222

Hi Everyone, I would like to know more about my lineage could anyone help.

I am looking to do some research in finding out were my own line or lineage came from. *definitely not doing this to put down or discredit anyone.* I had a teacher that after 15 years of training with him and making it up the ranks of 2nd Black belt (in his version of American Kenpo not Ed Parkers Kenpo) I was banished. I never knew who taught him in what he said was American Kenpo. so if anyone knows of who taught *Mike Agbay (3rd degree black belt in American Kenpo)* his school is MJA Martial Arts in Sturbridge MA. I know he grew up in the Worcester MA area. We are not on speaking terms unfortunately and he would not tell anyone who taught him or how he acquired his rank. *So like I said this is not to discredit or put down him, but to find out the history of were my own training originated from.*

Thanks

Shawn


----------



## InstWill

GM James M Mitose---Late GM William KS Chow---Great Grandmaster Ralph Castro--- Senior Grandmaster Rick Alemany--- Prof. John Nash--- Me


----------



## youngbraveheart

My teacher is William QC Chun, Jr. (Bill Chun Jr.); his teachers were William QC Chun, Sr. and William KS Chow.


----------



## K50Marine

Ed Parker > Jeff Speakman >me


----------



## Tiger84

Sure can. In aceding order Me, Mr. Barnhart, Mr. Wedlake, Mr. Parker.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka

K50Marine said:


> Ed Parker > Jeff Speakman >me


Missing Mr. Tatum's tenure as the hands-on teacher for most of Mr. Speakman's kenpo-learning career.


----------



## Touch Of Death

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> Missing Mr. Tatum's tenure as the hands-on teacher for most of Mr. Speakman's kenpo-learning career.


Yes and no. There are a few other teachers not mentioned in Jeff's career, but he has First Generation status, now; so, it is not required, to mention Mr. Tatum, or Doc, or anyone else.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka

Touch Of Death said:


> Yes and no. There are a few other teachers not mentioned in Jeff's career, but he has First Generation status, now; so, it is not required, to mention Mr. Tatum, or Doc, or anyone else.



Required and Elegant = 2 different animals.


----------



## Touch Of Death

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> Required and Elegant = 2 different animals.


But if the guy, you want mentioned, is three teachers back, so might be
 cumbersome, and wouldn't it make you more uncomfortable if he only spoke of one of the teachers after, Mr. Tatum?  Also, It is important to remember Mr. Speakman was already a Black Belt before studying Kenpo.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka

Touch Of Death said:


> But if the guy, you want mentioned, is three teachers back, so might be
> cumbersome, and wouldn't it make you more uncomfortable if he only spoke of one of the teachers after, Mr. Tatum?  Also, It is important to remember Mr. Speakman was already a Black Belt before studying Kenpo.


True, AND he did his studies to GET to his black belt in KENPO, under Mr. Tatum. Even if he got picked up by Mr. P after that, the main guy who taught him most of the corpus of the kenpo system was NOT Mr. P. It seems good form, IMO, to mention those along the way. I have some past teachers I'm not too fond of, but still -- the time they spent bending my knees and drilling my forms deserves the respect of "honorable mention", at least.


----------



## SenseiHitman

hemi said:


> James Wonser





Ceicei said:


> I am curious about how many of you pay attention to your Kenpo lineage and whether that knowledge is important to you.
> 
> - Ceicei


I received my 5th degree black belt in Kenpo from a student of Professor James Wonser named Shihan Rocky Rolph in December 2008. Professor Wonser founded The Way of Kempo.  When I search for James Wonser Way of Kempo it leads me here but I can't find the entry from someone who has his name and Way of Kempo listed in it.  I am hoping to find other students of James Wonser. Can you help me? 
I met Professor Wonser at a Tom Connor Traco school in Mesa AZ in the late 1980s run by Peter Hill. Wonser tested me for 1st degree black belt in Kenpo in October of 1992, Professor Wonser and I were both students of Shihan Rolph. He taught us Tsuru Michi Ju jitsu.  James Wonser and Rocky Rolph taught each other there systems.   They both completed their training in each others styles.  They were together for nearly 12 years before going there separate ways.


----------



## KenpoMaster805

Parker/Flores Represent 2nd Geneneration


----------



## Feitianwu

Grandmaster Ed Parker
Grandmaster Douglas  McLeod


----------



## watching

Anyone know of Gilbert Velez?


----------



## BILLB

I come to you with only kenpo karate I have no weapons should I be forced to defend myself my princeables or my honor should it be a mater of life or death right or wrong then hear are my weapons Kenpo Karate.

James Mitose, William K S Chow, Edmond Parker, Al Tracy, Dennis & Dale  Freeman, Me.

To all the warriors to all the scholars to the late Grandmaster William K S Chow and to all the masters that came before him may we remain back to back defending our country for all time.


James Mitose, William K S Chow, Edmond Parker, Ralph Castro, Genero Jose. Me.


----------



## Buka

Yup, I do.


----------



## KenpoMaster805

my Lineage is Parker/Flores


----------



## Jimmythebull

I've only watched Kempo online & it just looks like a flurry of fast (circular?) Movements which seems overly artistic .
Like striking out in a flurry hopefully hitting something. I think Ed Parker definitely Was an interesting man but I'm more interested in direct, clean technique with no fancy BS.
It may well be that my Analysis is way off ...
It's just if I want to smash a guy in the face I don't need all the hand waving or face pulling 🙂


----------



## Martlet

KenpoMaster805 said:


> my Lineage is Parker/Flores



Parker/Pick


----------



## WonJr

hemi said:


> *James M. Mitose
> Koga Ha Kosho Shorei-Ryu Kempo Jujitsu*
> 
> 
> William K.S. Chow
> Thomas S.H. Young
> Paul Yamaguchi
> Edward Lowe
> Arthur Keawe
> Woodrow McCandles
> Giro Nakamura
> Eugene Sedeño
> John Chow-Hoon
> Ray Arquilla
> Bruce Juchnik
> Thomas B. Mitose
> Arnold M. Golub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *William K.S. Chow
> Chinese Kara-Ho Kempo*
> 
> Adriano Emperado
> Joe Emperado
> Edmund K. Parker, Sr.
> Masaichi Oshiro
> William Q.C. Chun
> Abe Kamahoahoa
> John Chun
> Ralph Castro
> Paul Pung
> Bobby Lowe
> John Chow-Hoon
> Nick Cerio
> Sam Kuoha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edmund K. Parker, Sr.
> Ame*
> 
> Steve Aaron
> Brian Adams
> Mike Allen
> Terry Arnell
> Jack Autry
> Richard Beckinger
> Charles Beeder, Sr.
> Tom Bleecker
> Ed Booze
> Fred Brewster
> Tommy Burks
> Dave Cardinas
> Richard Carthew
> Rudy Castenada
> Ralph Castellanos
> Ralph Castro
> Ron Chapél
> Stan Cholewinski
> David Cineceros
> Judy Clapp
> Jim Clapp
> Harvey Clary
> Tony Cogliandro
> Wayne Collier
> Dennis Conatser
> Tom Connor
> Lincoln Conti
> Phil Conti
> John Conway, Sr.
> John Conway, Jr.
> Robert Cook
> Lonny Coots
> Albert Cornejo
> Mills Crenshaw
> Paul Dalton
> Jim Demeke
> Joe Dimmick
> George Downs
> Brian Duffy
> Tom Dunne
> Bob Eisele
> Larry Elkins
> Gary Ellis
> Jeff English
> Sam Estrada
> Jack Farr
> Russ Feinman
> Refugio Flores
> Jesus Flores
> Rick Flores
> Steve Fox
> Jim Furuya
> Tom Garriga
> Robert Gemmell
> David German
> Robert Gioia
> Steve Golden
> Dave Gonzales
> Keith Gorham
> Tom Gow
> Jim Grunwald
> Skip Hancock
> Melvin Harris
> Larry Hartsell
> Bryan Hawkins
> Steve Hearring
> David Hebler
> Hans Hesselmann
> Gil Hibben
> Vern Holleman
> Tom Howard
> Rick Hughes
> Harry Hutchings
> James Ibrao
> Dan Inosanto
> Arnie Inouye
> Thomas Kelly
> Chris Krivonak
> John LaTourette
> Stephen LaBounty
> Dan Laxson
> Jerry Leichtman
> Graham Lelliott
> Vic LeRoux
> Robert Liles
> Scott Loring
> Roy MacDonald
> Randy Margeson
> Leonard Mau
> Craig W. McCoy
> Douglas McLeod
> John McSweeney
> Roger Meadows
> Jerry Meyers
> Paul Mills
> Jim Mitchell
> Robert Mitchell
> Jorge Montanez
> Rich Montgomery
> Frank Mulrine
> Calvin Nall
> Ray Nehder
> Roy Nishita
> Jack Oyler
> Joe Palanzo
> Norm Pattiz
> Sterling Peacock
> George Pegelow
> Robert Perry
> Arturo Petit
> Michael Pick
> Richard "Huk" Planas
> Dave Powell
> Elvis Presley
> Paul Psik
> Manny Reyes
> Tom Riskas
> Dan Rodarte
> Richard Roper
> Sandy Sandavol
> Steve Sanders
> Tony Sartor
> Rainer Schulte
> Keith See
> John Sepulveda
> Howard Silva
> Steve Snelson
> Louie Solis
> Deon Steckling
> Herb Steet
> Richard Stelle
> Willie Steele
> Fred Stille
> Brian Strain
> Randy Streeter
> Chuck Sullivan
> Ed Tabian
> Dian Tanaka
> Ming Tang
> Larry Tatum
> Ray Tillery
> Al Tracy
> Jim Tracy
> Frank Trejo
> Jim Trevino
> Tino Tuiolosega
> Gilbert Velez
> George Waite
> Dale Walker
> Steve Walker
> Lee Wedlake, Jr.
> Craig Weidell
> Ed Wenke
> Jack White
> Robert White
> Roscoe White
> Jay T. Will
> Ron Wilstein
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *rican Kenpo
> 
> 
> Al Tracy
> Tracy's Kenpo Karate*
> 
> John Alexandro
> Hugh Alford
> John Allen
> Robert Alsted
> Jorge J. Angulo
> Roger Arpin
> Ray Arquilla
> Gary Avery
> Daniel R. Babcock
> Herbert H. Baker
> Kenneth A. Baker
> Steve Ballentine
> Shane L. Baltierra
> David Barnes
> Michael D. Barnes
> Ellwood G. Barnhardt
> Daemian B. Barr
> Mary Basic
> Jerry Baumgarten
> Rocky Bavuso
> Pete Becker
> Stephen Bellfontaine
> Pedro Bennett, Jr.
> Larry Bennett
> Craig Bentley
> Tom Bersick
> Harry W. Beyer
> Maria Biasiotto
> Robert Blackmoore
> Rex Blaine
> Patrick K. Blevins
> George Blolsky
> Thomas R. Bocock
> Milt Bollinger
> Paul Bonner
> Bill Boyd
> Curtis Bradley
> Ike Branch
> Jorn Brandt
> Lis Marie Brandt
> Rick Brasseaux
> Michael R. Bredehoft
> Kevin Bricker
> Randall Brown
> William W. Brown
> Mike Browning
> Norm Bryar
> Frederick Buck
> David Buker
> Timothy N. Bulot
> Michael L. Burrell
> Stephen E. Bush
> John Buyers
> Bart Caccavale
> Mike Cappi
> David Cardinas
> Donnie L. Carmack
> Jeff Carter
> Rich Carter
> Ricardo Castillo
> Dean Chapman
> Lou Chavez
> Eric Chet
> Ralph Chinnick
> Michael Chong
> James Ciotti
> Cliff Close
> Donald J. Coffield
> Mark Collins
> Terry G. Conrad
> Bruce Corrigan
> James Craig
> Karen Crosby
> Guy H. Crump
> Richard C. Cupo
> Keith Curts
> Greg Damon
> Michael F. Dancull
> Greg Daniels
> Jefferson Davis
> Michael Dawson
> Guy Delahoussaye
> Pete Dellapozza
> John J. DeLuca
> Larry Demerit
> Joseph Deuschel
> Elroy DeVoll
> Rick Keith DeVoll
> William L. DiCarlo
> Victor J. Diodato
> John A. Dixon
> Arthur C. Doepke, Jr.
> Chuck Dore
> Jerry Dunlap
> Travis Dunlap
> Thomas Dunne
> John E. Ellis
> Russ Ernst
> Darraly Escalante
> Daniel M. Farmer
> Al Farnsworth
> Perry Ferlise
> Steve Fink
> Rodney Finn
> Steven W. Finn
> John Fite
> George Flanagan
> Bernie W. Fleeman
> Keven Frandsen
> Dale Freeman
> Dennis Freeman
> Mark Fulmer
> Gary Garrett
> Steven Geotsglitis
> Steve Gerhardt
> Robert G. Gibbons
> Jeffrey Gibbs
> David P. Giomi
> Gary Gione
> Charles Glenn
> Tim Golby
> Roland Gonzales
> Eugene Gorden
> William Gordon
> Keith Gorham
> Raymond A. Gosk
> Greg Gram
> Tom Graves
> Smoky Gray Eagle
> Karen Conley Greene
> Roger W. Greene
> Hector Guevara
> Milton Guinette
> Steve Hagen
> Grant Hagiya
> Michael D. Hagood
> Garrison Hall
> Douglas E. Hamilton
> James Hanna
> Ronald K. Hanzel
> James Harbour
> Dave Hardenbrook
> Rick Harper
> Paul M. Harrington
> David Harrison
> Mark Hastings
> Paul Healey
> Robert H. Hegamin
> Jeffrey S. Heintz
> Michael Heintz
> William A. Hensel
> Hans Hesselmann
> Carson Hines
> David Holsclaw
> Al Hooper
> David C. Hopper
> Gary Horner
> Harry Houghtlan
> Sue Huffman
> Brian Hulse
> Harry Hutchins
> Betty Hutton
> Jeanne Hutton
> Ben Izaguirre
> Jerry Jacabsen
> Joe Jacques
> Barry Jenkins
> Cliff Jewell
> Carl L. Johnson
> Frank Johnson
> James H. Johnson
> Eddie Jolly
> Kregg P.G. Jorgenson
> Stephen R. Kane
> Richard Kennedy
> Datis Kharrazian
> Brian Klein
> Larry Klinehberg
> Ray Klingenberg
> Marty Kuhn
> Stephen LaBounty
> Roy Lake
> Anthony D. Lamberti
> Brian Lamkin
> Kevin D. Lamkin
> Richard Langenstein
> Douglas Lankford
> John LaTourette
> Dennis Laycock
> Richard Lee
> Bob Leonard
> Julian Linder
> Edward Listman
> Sam Lone Wolf
> Gordon Loos
> Augustine Lopez
> William Lowry
> Jesse Lucero, Sr.
> Rockwell P. Ludden
> Ted Mancuso
> Andrew Mantis
> John S. Manuse, Jr.
> Michael Marcus
> Marcus A. Marinelli
> Michael Marks
> Angel G. Martial
> Marty Martin
> Edgar Masone
> Charles C. Masters
> Ted Masuda
> Greg Mattson
> Gary Maust
> Milan Maximovich
> Ned G. Maxwell II
> Glennis J. McClure
> Kenneth McGuire
> Paul McKay
> Jeffery D. McLachlan
> Joe McLean
> Douglas McLeod
> Ernest G. McPeek
> Greg McPherson
> John McTernan
> Stephen P. Meichtry
> Jim Miller
> Mark Miller
> Jim Mitchell
> Doug Mooney
> Jess Mora
> Joe Mora
> John Moran
> Thomas Morgan
> Rebecca Mornar
> Gregory Mosley
> Jerry Mourtasine
> Gary W. Moxley
> Pat Munk
> Larry Murray
> Dennis Nackord
> Desmond G. Nash
> John Patrick Nieto
> Dave Noble
> John Odegard
> Paul Olivas
> Mike Olson
> Patrick O'Malley
> James Onorato
> Kevin Orlow
> Kenneth Ortner
> Raymond D. Ott
> Richard Ouimette
> Timothy Paffe
> Charles A. Palmer
> Johnothan Pantoja
> John Pardoe
> Gus Parera
> Roshan Parikh
> Kwinam Park
> Ralph L. Parris
> Gary Patchell
> Scott E. Pederson
> Debra E. Perea
> Jesus M. Perea
> Michael Pereira, Jr.
> John Piddock
> Michael Pinelli
> Darryl Pinto
> Michael R. Plowman
> Carl Plummer
> John Pogliani
> John Pollock
> Mike Poz
> Rudy Prikken
> Sey Rapport
> Jim Rathbone
> Larry Reid
> Larry Reinhardt
> David Repetny
> Charles B. Reynolds
> Dave Roberts
> Jerry Roberts
> Mike Roberts
> Lanny A. Roedel
> Patrick Rooney
> Isaiah Omar Saleem
> Jerry Samuelson
> Mike Sanders
> Teresa Sanders
> Steven Scardina
> Ronald A. Scott
> Brian Selser
> Terry Shackleford
> Wayne Shamblin
> Jack C. Shamburger
> Stephen M. Shover
> Marshall D. Simmons
> Joe Simonet
> Jan Small
> Jerry Smith
> Thomas C. Spellman
> Joe Spivey
> Charles Stanley
> Nelson Starker
> Paul Stevens
> Dave Stewart
> James R. Stewart
> Jodi Stith
> Scott Stolivack
> Mark Striner
> Debbie Sumner
> Keith Sumner
> Theodore L. Sumner
> Walter Tanimoto
> Manuel Taningeo
> Hank Taylor
> Will Taylor
> Tim Teausant
> Brad Terzian
> William C. Thacker
> Lee H. Thompson
> James Tidwell
> John Tieman
> Dennis A. Tio
> Mike Tipple
> Brian Todd
> Tim Toeniskoetter
> John Tollow
> Thaddeus Tomeski, Jr.
> Lee Toren
> Jerome W. Totes
> Mark G. Tracy
> Patricia A. Tracy
> Jim Trevino
> Chris Trujillo
> Greg Tudor
> Jeffrey Tuinstra
> Dennis Tustin
> Brent Undermann
> Bart Vale
> Nick Vales
> James K. Van Sickle
> Robert L. Vaughn
> Anthony F. Verburgt
> Carmen Vigliotti
> Gilbert Villerreal
> Kenneth Vineyard
> Paul Wagner
> Robert S. Watine
> Robert E. Weger
> Elgene Wheeler
> Frank C. Wilkes
> Jay T. Will
> Richard Willett
> David L. Williams
> Robert C. Willis
> Jeff Wilson
> Jim Wilson
> Phillip S. Wimberly
> Robert W. Winters
> James Wonser
> Donald W. Wood
> John J. Wos
> Robert Yard
> Bill Yazel
> George York
> Tony Zitko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Eddie Jolly
> Tracy's Kenpo Karate*
> 
> Keith Gorham
> Mark King
> Joanne L. Reyna
> Jonathan Scott
> Debbie Sumner
> Keith Sumner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Keith Gorham*
> *American Kenpo*
> 
> Phillip Bulloch
> Nathan Coleman
> John Connolly
> Sherri Downs
> Reggi Estes
> Brian Evans
> Bill Fischer
> Johnny Fowler
> Ron Gentolizo
> Alex Giles
> Walter Gilliam
> Eddie Gorham
> Keith Grandin
> Brad Gruber
> Jose Guadalupe
> Nate Hawley
> Tracie Kester
> Brandon Lemons
> Tony Leopold
> Brad Marshall
> Ray McKinney
> Troy Moak
> Eric Reynolds
> Leslie Roach
> Jim Roccasano
> Jason Spoolstra
> Alex Tauzel
> Richard Townsend
> Andy Yamasaki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> And a long way from Black Belt,   Me Phil Schoen
> 
> I was lucky enough to find a website (on the advice of Brother John, a thread he posted on Kenpo Talk) that had all this information listed. I found it very interesting to see my place in the huge Kenpo family.
> 
> I also want to again make it clear that I am in no way taking any credit for all the research that went into this list of Lineages I just though it might be useful to others.


I wonder were I could get updated list?


----------

